# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Polifonia Popullore

## Eni

Vasil Tole

*Polifonia popullore, shikim në të kaluarën*

Rëndom pohohet se degët e tjera të artit, si muzika arqitektura, skulptura e piktura, nuk kanë qënë të panjohura në Shqipëri, dhe në disa kohë patën arritur shkallën më të lartë sikurse na e vërtetojnë sot gërmimet arkeologjike[1] . Megjithë ngjyrimet romantike që mbart citimi i mëposhtëm, thuhet se në kohët e vjetra  shqiptarët i kushtuan perëndisë së muzikës qytetin e Apolonisë dhe se akoma banorët e atyre viseve mbajnë emrin Myzeqarë[2] . Sipas Konicës: një herë është shprehur një mendim se muzika polifonike mund të ketë buruar në Shqipëri , ku vizituesit italianë nuk kanë mundur të mos vërejnë këtë veçori[3] etj. Edhe më tej gojëdhëna të ndyshme për mitizimin e muzikës nga ilirët na janë bërë të njohura prej autorëve të antikitetit[4] . 

Duke vazhduar me dokumentat që na vijnë prej arkeologjisë sonë muzikore, do të përmendja edhe një unazë të shek. XV para erës së re, në gurin e së cilës është gdhendur figura e Panit brinoç me këmbë dhie, duke i rënë një vegle frymore me dy tyta të bigëzuara[5] . Nga këto dëshmi provohet gjithashtu edhe ekzistenca e instrumentave polifonikë qysh në ndërtim si p.sh tipi i fyellit të dyfishtë që dokumentohet në Shqipërinë Jugperëndimore, në Apolloni, që në shek. VI-V p.e.re dhe në luginën e sipërme të Vjosës në shek. IV-III p.e.re.[6] etj. Gjithashtu theksohet fakti se ekzistenca e polifonisë sot tek arbëreshët në Itali, provon se në shek. XIV-XV, kohë kur ata emigruan, polifonia ishte një relitet muzikor i pranuar nga të gjithë në Shqipërinë e Jugut. 

Ende, në pamundësi të dokumentimit të fenomenit sonor të polifonisë sonë në kohët e vjetra, mund të themi se ekzistenca në folklorin muzikor polifonik e disa gjinive si. p.sh në këngën polifonike me origjinë mitologjike apo në vallet rituale, mund të provojë se polifonia ka qënë bashkëudhëtarja muzikore e përhershme e gjinisë. Në këtë tip kënge të bien në sy, si një shtresim i lashtë me prejardhje mitologjike, një varg thirrjesh që sjellin jehonën e praktikave ritualo-magjike, të lashta. Si shembull mund të përmendim të tilla formula stereotipe të fillimit të këngëve: Oj lia oj, / Vaj lia vaj/ Vaj duduk vaj![7] ; etj. Këtu një vend të posaçëm do ti kushtonim edhe baladave por dhe këngëve historike të cilat këndohen dhe vallëzohen[8] në polifoni. Ndër më tipiket kemi këngën e Dhoqinës e cila gjendet në një zonë të gjerë që përfshin Durrësin, Gramshin, Pogradecin (gjurmë të saj i gjejmë në Korçë), Përmetin, Libohovën, Gjirokastrën, Beratin, Fierin, Vlorën, Sarandën, Çamërinë[9] ; si dhe këngët polifonike Skënderbeu trim me fletë[10] dhe ajo e Gjorg Golemit[11] etj.

Në kulturën popullore jugore janë ruajtur edhe një varg elementësh të tjerë, jo muzikorë, që vijnë nga e kaluara e largët dhe shumë e largët e këtyre trevave. Kështu nga fusha e veshjeve mund të përmendim fustanellën e burrave, e cila ka pasur përdorim të gjerë në të gjithë pjesën perëndimore të Ballkanit, e sidomos në Iliri e në Epir. Ajo është e dëshmuar arkeologjikisht, që në shek. V-të p.e.s nga një figurinë e gjetur në Maribor të Sllovenisë, e pasuar nga figura e një burri të paraqitur në një gur varri të shek. III-të, të gjetur në Smokthinë-Mesaplik të Vlorës, nga një terrakotë e shek. IV, e gjetur në Durrës etj. Nga këto zona, përveç fustanellës mund të përmendim se është ruajtur deri në fillim të shek. XX, një nga tipet më të vjetra të veshjeve për gra që është kostumi më këmishë të gjatë e dy futa, njëra përpara e tjetra prapa. Në këto troje është dëshmuar arkeologjikisht edhe përdorimi i dalmatikës ilire, që kishte formën e një këmishe të gjatë e me mëngë, si ajo që mban mjeshtri i paraqitur në një gur varri të gjetur në Drashovicë të Vlorës dhe që i përket shek. II-të. Edhe në një tjetër gurr varri të shek II-III, të gjetur në rrethin e Korçës, janë paraqitur dy farkëtarë të veshur me dalmatika. Tjetër element i lashtë ilir në këtë lëmë janë edhe opingat e thjeshta me retra[12] . Gjithashtu, uniteti i tipareve të përbashkëta antropologjike prej ilirëve tek shqiptarët e sotëm jugorë, janë tregues i vazhdimësisë biokomunikative dhe sprovë e përdorimit të materialit antropologjik si burim historik[13] etj.

Ajo çka duhet theksuar përsa i përket studimit të polifonisë, lidhet me faktin se muzika popullore polifonike shqiptare ishte fare e pastudiuar deri para viteve 40 të shek.XX, sepse  para çlirimit të atdheut askush nuk merrej në vendin tonë me studime muzikologjike, prandaj nuk trashëguam nga e kaluara asnjë farë literature shkencore[14] . Arsyet rreth kësaj mund të jenë nga më të ndryshmet, por deri më atëhere vetë folklori shqiptar si fenomen më i gjerë nuk ishte bërë ende objekt i plotë studimi, e për më tepër polifonia e cila ende sot ngelet nga dukuritë me elitare të folklorit tonë muzikor. Kuptohet se për të studiuar polifoninë nuk është njësoj, fjala vjen si të studiosh poezinë popullore e cila ka vite që është dokumentuar (pa ja ulur vlerat kësaj të fundit), sepse vetë polifonia, proçesi i shqyrtimit të saj mpleks probleme dhe vështirësi nga më të shumtat. Ky konstatim gjithsesi nuk mohon se nuk ka patur prekje dhe lokalizim të saj në rrafshin teorik si një dukuri specifike e traditës popullore shqiptare. 

Megjithëse pa ekzistencën e punimeve të mirëfillta mbi polifoninë popullore, ka ekzistuar një interes i përgjithshëm rreth këndimit muzikor shqiptar me shumë zëra, i shfaqur në punime të ndryshme, qofshin këto letrare, të arteve pamore apo dhe të fushave të tjera të dijes, i cili me sa kemi mundur ne të hulumtojmë deri më sot, datohet qysh në dhjetvjeçarët e parë të shek. XVIII. Më poshtë, në rend kronologjik do të paraqesim punën e autorëve shqiptarë dhe të huaj të cilët kanë përmendur në veprat e tyre (të botuara brenda apo jashtë Shqipërisë), fenomenin e polifonisë popullore, si dhe të gjitha ato kujtime, vizita dhe përshtypje për Shqipërinë, së bashku me krijimtarinë poetike folklorike gojore, një pjesë e madhe e së cilës lidhet me këndimin polifonik edhe sot e kësaj dite. Ky interesim buronte dhe ishte i lidhur me faktin se  Shqipëria mesjetare kish një pamje të një vendi të ashpër malor, të një zone tipike strehimi e reliktesh, ku ruheshin tipare arkaike të kulturës lëndore e shpirtërore e të organizimit shoqëror[15] . 

Kryekreje, një të dhënë të rëndësishme për konstatimin e të kënduarit polifonik në jug të Shqipërisë na i jep Evlija Çelebi Sejjahatnamesi, në udhëpërshkrimet e tij të viteve 1660-1664. Ai shkruan se  gjirokastritët kanë edhe një zakon tjetër të çuditshëm: vajtojnë njerëzit qi kanë vdekë deri shtatë a tetëdhjetë vjet përpara. Çdo të Diellë gjith far e fisi i të vdekunit mblidhen në një shtëpi dhe bajnë përshpirtje për të ndjerin tue mbledhë vajtuese me pagesë të cilat qajnë e vajtojnë me dhimje të madhe, me za të naltë e të mallëngjyeshëm tue derdhë lot si rrëke. Në këtë ditë në qytet nuk mund të qëndrojë njeriu nga poterja e zhurma e vaktueseve. Unë e pagëzova Gjirokastrën qyteti i vajtimit[16] .

Nga autorët shqiptarë përmendim afreskun e pikturuar nga piktori David Selenicasi rreth vitit 1715, i cili gjendet në manastirin Laura e Madhe, kapelja e virgjëreshës Kukuzelisa, në Malin Athos. Afresku paraqet katër gra duke kërcyer të shoqëruara nga një formacion me vegla i përbërë nga dy vegla aerofone dhe dy kordofone. Sipas F.Hudhrit[17] , në këtë punim vihet re trajtimi jetësor i figurave, duke shkelur dogmat e diktuara nga kanonet bizantine. 

Paskëtaj kemi një fjali të vetme të shkëputur nga vepra e Marie WORTLEY-MONTAGU, Letters and Works, në të cilën ajo pas vizitës në Shqipëri më 1817, shkruan për shqiptarët se: Ata të gjithë janë të veshur dhe të armatosur me paratë e veta, ca burra zakonisht lakmitarë, të veshur në pëlhurë të pastër të bardhë, duke mbajtur pushkë tepër të gjata, të cilat i mbajnë mbi supe sikur të mos ndjenin peshën e tyre, me prijësin që ia jep një këndimi të ashpër, jo të pakëndshëm, dhe me të tjerët, që përbëjnë korin[18] . Gjurmë të polifonisë në artet pamore gjejmë gjithashtu edhe në dy afreske të pikturuar po nga piktorë shqiptarë në vitin 1744. I pari afresk paraqet një bari të vogël duke i rënë fyellit i pikturuar nga Konstandin Shpataraku në kishën e Shën Thanasit në Voskopojë, ndërsa i dyti punë e Zografëve paraqet dy barinj, ku i dyti në sfond, i shoqëruar nga tufa e bagëtive i bie gjithashtu fyellit në një sfond tipik. 

Nga veprat e F.C. POUQEVILLE Voyage en Moree, a Constantinople, en Albanie (pedant les annees 1789-1801), kemi këtë konstatim për vallen e kënduar polifonike kur thotë se  këta banorë të maleve Akroqerame e bashkojnë këtë valle me këngë, që vijnë që nga shekujt famëmadhë të Skënderbeut dhe e përdorin për të qortuar qullosjen e osmanllinjve[19] . Në veprën tjetër Voyage de la Grece, të botuar më 1826, veç të tjerash, ai shpjegon efektin që i la këndimi i një kënge të dëgjuar pranë Lukovës me fjalët:  shqiptarët këndonin me një zë aq të fortë sa të çponte veshët[20] , që ne mendojmë se nuk është gjë tjetër veçse këndimi së bashku në grup i një kënge polifonike. 

Personalisht mendoj se përshkrimi më i saktë letrar i fenomenit të polifonisë popullore shqiptare, gjendet në veprën e J.C. Hobhouse A journey through Albania and other provinces of Turkey during the year 1809-1810. Duke përshkruar mbrëmjen e një dite bashkë me ushtarët që ei shoqëronin, në Salora pranë Janinës, ai shkruante  one man sung or rather repeated in loud recitative, and was joined in the burthen (burdon-shënimi ynë) of the song by the whole party. The music was extremly monotonous and nasal; and the shrill scream of their voices was increased by each puttinghis hand behind his ear and cheek as a whipper in does when rating hunds, to give more force to the sound. They also dwelt a considerable time on the last note (as long as their breath would last), like the musicians of a country church. One of the songs was on the taking of Prevesa, an eploit of which the Albanians are vastly proud, and there was scarcely one of them in which the name of Ali Pasha was not roared out and dwelt upon, with peculiar energy[21] . 

Konstatim të polifonisë gjejmë edhe në veprat letrare me karakter autobiografik. Xhorxh Gordon Bajron (1788-1824), në veprën e tij Çajld Haroldi, mes të tjerash jep edhe këtë poezi mbresëlënëse të ndërtuar mbas dëgjimit dhe efektit sugjestionues të valles së kënduar polifonike:

71 Në zall të shtruar ndritën zjarret natën,
darka mbaroi, vjen rrotull verë e kuqe;
Dhe kush u ndodh atje pa pritur gjë,
Ju muar mentë fare nga ajo pamje;
Se sa pa shkuar orëz e mesnatës,
Përcjellësit ia nisën këngës tyre;
Çdo Palikar e flaku tutje shpatën
Kërcyen dorëpërdorë njëri pas tjetrit,
Me këngë apo vajtim u drodhën fustanellat.

Vlerësime më të përgjithshme për këndimin polifonik të jugut dhe atë të arvanitasve kemi edhe nga Henry HOLLAND, në veprën e tij Travels in the Ionian isles, Albania, Thessaly during the years 1812-1813[22] . Një e dhënë mjaft interesante për konstatimin e iso-polifonisë në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIX, na vjen edhe nga udhëtimi në Shqipëri, e konkretisht në Janinë, në periudhën shtator tetor të vitit 1830 i anglezit Benzhamin Dizrael (1804-1881), më pas kryeministër i Anglisë për rreth 12 vjet. Në në nga letrat që i dërgon nga Janina të atit ndër të tjera ai shkruan:  një natë Mehmet Aga, solli një grup këngëtarësh të cilët kënduan me iso një balladë për vrasjen e Veli Beut dhe rebelëve të tjerë[23] .

Më tej, në artet pamore, do të gjejmë shembuj të tjerë të dukurisë së polifonisë popullore shqiptare. Në këto vite (1820-1840) kemi tre piktorë të huaj dhe pikturat e tyre në vaj me këtë temë. A.Deka (1803-1860) me veprën Valltarët shqiptarë, vallen të cilën ata kërcejnë e ka shpjeguar edhe T. S. Huges duke e quajtur Albanitico ose vallja kombëtare e palikarëve shqiptarë[24] , L.Zherom (1824-1904) dhe K.Udvil (1856-1927), të dy me pikturat e titulluara njësoj: Shqiptarët që këndojnë[25] . 

Në veprën e Ami BOUE  La Turquie dEurope të botuar në Paris më 1840, gjejmë edhe shpjegimet mbi mënyrat e të kënduarit të popujve të ndryshëm. Ndër të tjera ai thotë se  grekët bile dhe zinzarët (vllehët-shënimi ynë) këndojnë më mirë se sllavët, dhe banorët e Shqipërisë së Jugut janë në mes të tyre[26] . Nga kolana e mbledhësve dhe botuesve të huaj të folklorit letrar polifonik do të evidentoja ndër ta J.G.Hahn me botimin e Albanesischen Studien më 1854, ku zë vendin e saj edhe kënga shumë e njohur e Urës së Qabesë[27] . 

Zef Jubani, (1818-1880) në artikullin e tij publiçistik Mbi poezinë dhe muzikën shqiptare, jep ndër të parët një konstatim për muzikën polifonike të Myzeqesë. Ai thotë se banorët e këtyre viseve mbajnë akoma emrin Myzeqarë, që do të thotë njerëz me prirje për muzikën dhe të cilët edhe sot vërtetojnë me fakte këtë cilësim tradicional. Kur shpirti i tyre ndihet i tronditur nga frymëzimi i muzës, shihen si të dehur dhe të mallëngjyer deri në përçartje dhe është atëhere çasti në të cilin improvizojnë këngë mbi shijen martesore, me koncepte shumë të larta dhe të çuditshme, dhe e përshtasin melodinë e ëmbël dhe patetike në mënyrë origjinale. Nga kjo pikpamje këngët e Shqipërisë së Mesme, d.m.th. të Myzeqesë[28] , janë më të mirat dhe më të kërkuarat të këtij kombi[29] .

Nga mbledhësit shqiptarë të folklorit do të përmendim Thimi Mitkon dhe veprën e tij Bleta shqiptare, të përgatitur për botim më 1874. Një vend të rëndësishëm në të krahas folklorit popullor në tërësi, zënë poezitë popullore të këngëve popullore polifonike, të cilat ai i mblodhi  i pështetur ndë dorëgjerësinë dhe ndë atdhetarinë e bashkëmëmëdhetarëve të mij, shpërenj që, ndë mbledhje të dytë, të jap ndë dritë lëndë më të shumëtë e më të plotë, prej së cilës gumëzhin Shqipëria[30] . Po kështu edhe Faik Konica, i cili në vitin 1887 thoshte se ajo që do të ofrojë ndoshta një interes të ri, para së gjithash janë vajtimet, trenet, ato gjëmë, kuisje (lamentations) të ritmuara që gratë i improvizojnë mbi varrin e të vdekurve, karakteri antik i të cilave shpesh i ka mahnitur udhëtarët që kaluan andej[31] . Më 1879, kemi A. Dozonin me Manuel de la langue Chkipe, ku ndër të tjera do të veçojmë edhe Zakonet e martesës në Përmet[32] , ku gjejmë për të parën herë shpjegimin rreth këngëve polifonike qytetare të formacionit muzikor polifonik të shairëve-sazet, së bashku me poezitë e këngëve përkatëse etj. 

Në parathënien e veprës së tij Valët e Detit, të botuar në Sofje-Bullgari më 1908, folkloristi Spiro Dine shpjegon mënyrën sesi mblidhte folklorin nga shqiptarët:  kudo që gjenja shqiptar do ti ngarkohesha dhe do ti lutesha të më thosh sa që dinte. Por eshe për fat të mirë atë kohë, ndodheshin dhe shqiptarë shumë nEgjypt, nga do të shkonje do të piqnje shqiptarë. Karakollët e Kairos qenë plotë gegë e toskë. Këngët e vallet nukë rreshtnin[33] . E njëta situatë sa më sipër gjendet edhe tek copa letrare Kënga, e shkruar nga Lumo Skëndo në Stamboll më 20.10.1910:  Meçi, me gjithë të dyzetat e shkuara dhe të pesëdhjetat e afëruara, po mirrte këngën: të tjerët me radhë sicilido pas zërit që kish, po e priste , dhe kështu këng e Labërisë po gumëzhinte në këtë dyqan të vogël në mes të të madhit Stamboll[34] . 

Në vitet 30 kemi interesimet e disa kompozitorëve shqiptarë mbi folklorin muzikor polifonik. Thoma Nasi (1892-1964) kompozoi disa vepra me këtë orientim si E qarë, Fyelli i bariut apo Katër valle, ndërkohë që kompozitori Kristo Kono (1907-1991) pretendonte që të krijonte muzikë  me frymëzim nga folklori i rrethit tonë (Korçës-shënimi ynë V.S.T), veçanërisht të atij të bazuar në shkallën pentatonike, pesëtingujshe. Kisha filluar ta mblidhja këngën popullore e ta studioja strukturën e saj që kur isha në Gjirokastër, si nga ana e melodisë, ashtu edhe nga ajo e polifonisë[35] . Në vitin 1935, në një artikull që ska të bëjë me muzikën, Mehdi Frashëri ka qënë shprehur se  kur dëgjojmë një këngë lapçe ose toskarçe na bën një farë përshtypje, sepse na sjell ndërmend jetën e kaluar kur ato lloj këngësh ishin në rendin e ditës dhe për ne janë të bashkuara me jetën e shkuar të djalërisë, kujtimi i së cilës na sjell një ngashërim në zemër[36] etj.

Edhe në Arkivin Qëndror të Shtetit (A.Q.SH), gjenden një seri dokumentash të viteve 30 të shek. XX që provojnë rritjen e interesimit edhe të shtypit të huaj[37] e të studiuesve të huaj për muzikën popullore shqiptare, e veçanërisht për polifoninë. Në një letër që mban dt. 7 Janar 1930, e dërguar nga Dr. Heinrich Schatz, Innsbruck-Hotting, Riedg. 8, kërkoheshin pllaka gramafoni me muzikë popullore shqiptare për ti prezantuar ato në një konferencë mbi Shqipërinë që do të mbahej në fund të vitit në Universitetin e Insbrukut[38] . Të njëjtën gjë kërkonte edhe një studiues gjerman[39] i folklorit dhe çeku Artus Çernik[40] , më 1931. Në vitin 1934 mësojmë mbi vizitën zyrtare të një muzikanteje amerikane për të studiuar muzikën shqiptare[41] dhe më 1935 kemi një korespodencë të tërë të M.P.Jashtme me legatat shqiptare në Athinë dhe Paris lidhur me interesimin e studiuesve francezë për muzikën dhe këngëtarët popullorë shqiptarë.Në këtë vit, Institut International de Cooperation Intellectuelle - Paris, kërkoi bashkëpunim nga shteti shqiptar që këtij instituti ti dorëzohej një dokumentim i plotë mbi muzikën dhe këngët popullore të Shqipërisë, i cili do të zinte vend në enciklopedinë botërore Musique et Chanson Populaires[42] , gjë e cila nuk u realizua. Më 1939 botohet në shtypin shqiptar artikulli i J. Arbatskit Muzika në Shqipëri[43] etj.

Mbi traditat dhe folklorin muzikor shqiptar në përgjithësi, në dhjetvjeçarët e parë të shek. XX, interesim kanë shfaqur edhe shoqëritë e huaja kinematografike[44] të cilat kanë realizuar shumë filma dokumentarë në të cilët zbulojnë pasurinë etnografike dhe etnomuzikore të shqiptarëve. Të parët vëllezërit Manaki më 1906 kanë regjistruar filmin Lojna e kostumeve popullore si dhe kanë bërë xhirime të kësaj natyre edhe në Korçë, Përmet, Këlcyrë e Janinë. Më 1913 amerikani William Hovard xhiroi në Shqipëri zakone, tradita e kostume popullore. Shoqëria gjermane Kabinetfilm xhiroi më 1932 një film dokumentar me zë që shoqërohej me muzikë origjinale popullore. Më 1936, regjizori gjerman Karl Gelberman xhiroi filmin Nje udhëtim ëndëronjës nëpër Shqipëri, me pamje nga Korça, Ohri etj. ku jepeshin edhe pamje të kostumeve e zakoneve dhe valle e këngë popullore. Këtu përmendim edhe filmin e gjatë dokumentar Vëllamët, të xhiruar përsëri nga gjermanët, të mbushur me legjenda e folklor. Më tej kemi një film të Luce-1940, ku jepen edhe një grup vajzash hoçishtare të veshura me kostume popullore etj.

Përmendje dhe analizim më të plotë të fenomenit muzikë popullore polifonike do të hasim në vitin 1939, tek punimi i Prof. Çabejt Për gjenezën e literaturës shqipe botuar tek revista Hylli i Dritës, shkrim i cili e prek dhe lokalizon gjerazi dukurinë polifonike, pa pretenduar analizimin ngushtësisht teknik-muzikor të saj. Një konsideratë të përgjithshme për polifoninë, për mendimin tonë shumë të saktë, na jep përsëri Faik Konica kur shkruan më 1939 se  vetë këngët janë të trishtueshme dhe monotone, por janë shembull i vetëm i muzikës së vjetër folklorike me pjesë të ndryshme këndimi, derisa në vende të tjera këngët popullore këndohen me harmoni.  Këngët rëndom ndahen në tri pjesë: derisa dy burra këndojnë me zëre krejtësisht të ndryshëm, ndonëse gjithsesi të ndërthurur, grupi ia mban një sostenuto-je të ngjashme me point dorgue[45] . Vazhdojmë me Mitrush Kutelin, i cili më 1944 pasqyroi poezitë e këngëve polifonike tek Këngë e britma nga qyteti i djegur, shoqëruar kjo me ndonjë transkiptim të thjeshtë tek botimi muzikor Lyra shqiptare i Pjetër Dungut më 1940 etj. 

Pra, deri në vitet 40 të shek. XX, megjithëse pa patur studime të mirëfillta si dhe transkiptime muzikore me objekt muzikën popullore polifonike, vetë polifonia ishte një univers muzikor i cili shtrihej nga lindja deri në vdekje të shqiptarit jugor, e si e tillë ajo e ishte prezente në të gjitha gëzimet dhe hidhërimet e tij. 

Studimi i parë mbi polifoninë tonë popullore është shkruar nga studiuesi Ramadan Sokoli në vitin 1959, me titullin Polifonia jonë popullore, fillimisht botuar më vete[46] , e më pas si një pjesë e librit të tij Folklori Muzikor Shqiptar[47] , Tiranë 1965. Megjithëse gjithshka përfshihet atje është veçse disa faqe, piketat e para të studimit të polifonisë sonë popullore u ngulën me këtë vepër. Me pak fjalë aty jepet shtrirja gjeografike e të kënduarit polifonik, veçoritë e ndërtimit të shumëzërëshit, shkallët pentatonike të polifonisë jugore dhe të dhëna të tjera me interes rreth saj, së bashku me disa transkiptime të muzikës popullore polifonike. Në këtë botim mbi foklorin muzikor shqiptar, në pikëpamje të klasifikimit, polifonia zë vendin qëndror, dhe trajtohet krahas dukurive të tjera të folkut tonë.

Gjithë koha pas veprës së parë në studimin e polifonisë vlejti për lëvrimin e djerrinës në këtë lëndë, pra si me thënë në rrokjen e gjithë hapësirës në fjalë. Nisur nga ky terren bosh, studimet u thelluan sa në konstatimin e saj e po aq në specifikimet e dukurisë. Në këtë mënyrë u bë e mundur që harta e piketave të shtohej dikë përfshirë në të gjithë hapësirën etnomuzikore jugore, e cila sot konturohet si sipërfaqja gjeografike natyrale e ekzistencës së polifonisë sonë. Pas kësaj vepre pionere jo vetëm përsa i përket studimit të polifonisë, por më gjerë edhe të folklorit muziko-letrar shqiptar, pati një rritje graduale të interesit të studiuesve rreth dukurisë së polifonisë popullore shqiptare. Këtu do të përmendja shumë artikuj shkencorë të shkruar mbi polifoninë[48] vokale e atë me vegla, monografinë e Beniamin Krutës Polifonia dy zërëshe e Shqipërisë së Jugut dhe atë të Spiro Shitunit Polifonia labe të botuara më 1989, si dhe shumë botime me transkiptime muzikore polifonike[49] etj. Si tendencë kryesore e punimeve të etnomuzikologjisë sonë, në studimin e polifonisë në këto vite, ka qënë kalimi nga totali në detaj, çka do të thotë me fjalë të tjera analizim i polifonisë popullore edhe në rrugë ngushtësisht teknike. 

Në këto vite reflektime të veçorive të polifonisë sonë popullore, si zakonisht, nuk kanë kaluar pa u pasqyruar edhe në muzikën profesioniste shqiptare të viteve 1950-1990 ashtu dhe në veprat e letërsisë sonë. Kompozitorët shqiptarë si Çesk Zadeja (1927-1997), Feim Ibrahimi (1935-1997), Nikolla Zoraqi (1929-1991), Tonin Harapi (1928-1992), Kujtim Laro, Shpëtim Kushta, Limoz Dizdari, Aleksandër Peçi, Thoma Gaqi, etj. gjetën tek muzika popullore polifonike një nga burimet ku u përqëndrua interesi i tyre krijues. Kur flasim për interes krijues të kompozitorëve shqiptarë mbi lëndën muzikore popullore, kuptojmë atë brez krijuesish të specializuar që nuk komunikojnë me lëndën folklorike vetëm si profesionistë, por edhe të lidhur ngushtë gjenetikisht me të, në një farë mase si produkte artistike të saj[50] . Vetë krijimtaria muzikore ka provuar se integrimi i polifonisë popullore si fenomen ashtu edhe i strukturës së saj në veprat e muzikës kulte, ka sjellë një risi për vetë këtë muzikë pasi  tradita muzikore shqiptare është vazhdë e një harmonizimi të natyrshëm midis përpjekjeve të shumë muzikantëve me përgatitje të ndryshme dhe burimeve të kulturës muzikore popullore[51] . Kjo marrëdhënie vazhdon ende edhe në proçesin krijues dhe veprat më të reja të krijuara nga kompozitorët bashkëkohorë shqiptarë të pas viteve 90 si Vasil S.Tole, Ermir Dergjini, Fatos Qerimi, Endri Sina etj.

Nga pasqyrimi në letërsinë shqiptare[52] i dukurisë së iso-polifonisë, do të përmendja romanin "Kush e solli Doruntinën" të Ismail Kadaresë ku  gjejmë të pasqyruar jo vetëm riprodhimin e një prej dukurive më domethënëse të etnomuzikës shqiptare, të polifonisë në vajin e grave, por dhe shpjegimin e gjendjes muzikore me një tjetër "partiturë". Më poshtë kemi një skemë të përafërt grafike të linjave muzikore të 4 vajtojcave: 

Vajtimi i vajtojcave                                   Karakteristikat vokale

Zëri I       (këndon)                                    zë i dridhshëm

Zëri II      (këndon)                                   zë akoma më i dridhshëm

Zëri III     (këndon)                                   ligjërim 

Zëri IV     (këndon)                                   vajtim

Pas polifonisë së plotë në të katër zërat (skema më lart e formuluar nga ne sipas specifikave të dhëna në tekstin letrar), vijohet me një ndërlikim të formulës, e cila qëndron në marrëdhënie më specifike fillimisht mes zërit të I e atij të III e tipit marrje-prerje; pastaj një diafoni e ndërprerë në mes të zërave IV dhe të I ("... duke ndërprerë njëra tjetrën"), të cilave u shtohet edhe zeri i III, e më tej përfundojnë së bashku për të filluar përsëri. Prirja për të "notizuar" dukurinë e polifonisë popullore, nuk mbetet me kaq. Trajtimi konceptual i lëndës polifonike ka sjellë në veprat e Kadaresë edhe risitë përsa i përket polifonisë si formë. Këtu do të vinim në pah strukturën e romanit "Dimri i madh" i cilësuar si "roman me iso", "roman polifonik", ku çdo gjë në të ndërtohet ashtu si në praktikën e gjallë të të kënduarit popullor ku: "njëri ia merr këngës, të tjerët rrijnë rreth e rrotull dhe ashtu si njerëzit që i fryjnë zjarrit për ta mbajtur gjallë, ata i mbajnë ison këngës"[53] . 

Kuptohet se kjo periudhë (1950-1990) është periudha më intensive në studimin e polifonisë sonë popullore dhe në interesimin rreth saj, e pasqyruar jo vetëm në sasinë e verpave dhe artikujve të shkruar mbi të, por edhe tek madhësia e lëndës muzikore polifonike e cila ka qënë dashur të mblidhej, të studiohej dhe të transkiptohej. Në këtë pikë do të shprehnim objeksionet tona për nivelin e transkiptimeve muzikore polifonike të cilat në masën më të madhe të tyre lënë shumë për të dëshiruar, siç do të përshëndesnim punën voluminoze dhe profesionale që është bërë me mbledhjen, regjistrimin dhe ruajtjen e materialit muzikor polifonik në arkivin muzikor të I.K.P dhe në atë të R.T.V-së, dhe aprovimin tonë për të gjitha ato aktivitete muzikore-folklorike të cilat mbështetën gjatë këtyre 50 viteve të fundit gjallimin e polifonisë dhe të grupeve polifonike.

Situata në fushën e studimeve të polifonisë popullore shqiptare u pasurua në momentin kur edhe etnomuzikologët e huaj u ballafaquan me faktin që, studimi i fenomenit të polifonisë popullore në vështrimin më të gjerë të tij nuk mund të kryhej pa faktorin etnomuzikor shqiptar. Ky fakt i cili mund të mos ketë qënë ditur, apo që mund të ketë qënë i nënvlerësuar deri diku në dhjetvjeçarët e parë të shek. XX, më pas orientoi shumë studiues të kombësive nga më të ndryshme për tu thelluar në domethënien e polifonisë popullore shqiptare si një çelës për shumë nga tezat e tyre. 

Kuptohet që në rradhë të parë interesimi të vinte nga etnomuzikologë të vendeve të Ballkanit por dhe më gjerë[54] , nisur nga fakti se në muzikën popullore shqiptare janë ruajtur deri në kohën e sotme forma dhe praktika të vjetra të cilat lejojnë të bësh konkluzione mbi shkallë të hershme zhvillimi[55] . Është një fakt i pamohueshëm që interesimet e drejtpërdrejta të studiuesve të huaj mbi polifoninë muzikore popullore shqiptare nisën me kryerjen e ekspeditës së parë shqiptaro-gjermane në vitin 1957[56] . Si rezultat i publikimit të këtyre regjistrimeve së bashku me përcjelljet studimore përkatëse, publikime në shumë prej organeve të rëndësishme të etnomuzikologjisë evropiane e më gjerë, startoi një erë e re në fushën e studimit të polifonisë muzikore popullore shqiptare. Në këto vite edhe vetëm p.sh për muzikën popullore çame, ka qënë pohuar se analiza e saj (muzikës çame-shënimi ynë), mund të japi impuls të gjurmohen-përtej skjarimit të marrëdhënieve të brendshme shqiptare-bashkëlidhjet midis praktikave vokale të grupeve popullore të ndryshme jugballkanikë më tepër se është bërë deri më tani[57] , si dhe për faktin që tu jepej studimeve krahasuese material i ri  për sa i perket kompleksit problemor të polifonisë popullore në Evropë[58] . Megjithatë, megjithë studimet që janë kryer deri më sot, më duket ende i drejtë konstatimi i A.L.Lloyd i bërë në vitet 60 se folklori muzikor shqiptar ende është më pak i studiuar sesa këngët e eskimezëve apo ato të malësorëve të Guinesë së Re[59] .

Përsa i përket regjistrimeve muzikore të polifonisë shqiptare mund të thuhet se ato nuk janë më të hershme. Deri në momentin e regjistrimeve muzikore  oraliteti ka qënë mënyra e ekzistencës së folklorit dhe mekanizmi themelor i kumtimit të informacionit artitik si në drejtim vertikal, nga njëri brez te tjetri, ashtu edhe në drejtimin horizontal, në përhapjen te bashkohësit[60] . Nga sa dimë deri më tani, regjistrimet e folklorit muzikor polifonik (vokal dhe atij me vegla) datojnë qysh në dhjetvjeçarët e parë të shek. XX, regjistrime të kryera pranë shoqërive diskografike shqiptare[61] dhe europiane[62] për të vazhduar më pas më intesitet të plotë. Ky është një tregues i faktit se polifonia muzikore popullore më përpara ishte shfaqur si e tillë se sa ishte studiuar. Në këto vite, si rezultat i presionit dhe kërkesave të shtresave të gjera popullore, mjaft shoqëri diskografike perëndimore[63] realizuan në Shqipëri me dhjetra disqe me muzikë popullore polifonike të jugut, ku ndër to u shqua këngëtari Q.A.Ruka[64] si dhe grupi polifonik i bilbilit të bregdetit Neço Muko[65] , praktikë e cila në vitet në vazhdim u intesifikua[66] si në shtimin e grupeve polifonike e po aq në afirmimin e liderve të tyre, siç është në vitet 60, rasti i grupit polifonik tosk të Skraparit me mjeshtrin Demir Zyko[67] , apo atij lab të Xhevat Avdallit me grupin e pleqve të Gjirokastrës[68] , Dhimitër Varfi me grupin e bregut, Hysen Ruka me grupin polifonik të Smokthinës; në vitet 70 grupi polifonik i Bënçës[69] ; në vitet 80 ai i Lapardhasë-Vlorë dhe i të rinjve[70] në Gjirokastër; në vitet 90 me grupin lab të Vëzhdanishtit[71] etj. 

Një CD me muzikë shqiptare e regjistruar në vitet 30 në Shqipëri, nga shoqëri të huaja diskografike është duke u përgatitur për të dalë në tregun botëror në mbyllje të këtij 2000 vjeçari[72] .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Abas Ermenji, Vendi që zë Skënderbeu në historinë e Shqipërisë, fq. 127, Tiranë 1998. Studim i cit. Për më gjerë rreth shqiptarëve shiko dhe Edwin E. Jacques, The Albanians, an ethnic history from prehistoric times to the present, Introduction Who are the Albanians, fq. XI-XVIII, USA 1995; Ilirët dhe gjeneza e shqiptarëve, Tiranë 1969; Ilirët dhe Iliria te autorët antikë, burime të zgjedhura për historinë e Shqipërisë, vol I, Tiranë 1965 etj.

[2] Antologji e mendimit estetik shqiptar, 1504-1944, Zef Jubani, Mbi poezinë dhe muzikën e shqiptarëve, fq.152, Tiranë 1979. Cituar sipas Vasil S.Tole, Muzika dhe letërsia, fq. 43, Onufri 1997.

[3] Faik Konica, Vepra 2, fq. 207, Prishtinë 1997. Studim i cit.

[4] Shiko tek Qemal Haxhihasani, Balada e Tanës dhe disa përkime të saj ballkanike, fq. 30, tek Çështje të folklorit shqiptar, nr. 4, Tiranë 1989. Studim i cit. Njoftimet për muzikën ilire (shënimi ynë) na vijnë nga drejtime të ndryshme. Me mjaft vlerë janë ato që përcillen kalimthi nga veprat e Homerit, Aristotelit, Strabonit, Lukianit, Plutarkut, Tit Livit, Ciceronit, Plinit etj. Me mjaft rëndësi konsiderohen gjetjet e arkeomuzikologjisë mbi Kultin e Nimfave, instrumentariumin e gjinisë frymore si bobla, fyejt, surla, bicula, hydraulikoni, lira etj. Për më gjerë shiko dhe R. Sokoli, Vallet dhe muzika e të parëve tanë, Tiranë 1971; R. Sokoli, P. Miso Veglat muzikore të popullit shqiptar, kap. Shikim në të kaluarën, fq. 23-49, Tiranë, 1991 etj.

[5] Ramadan Sokoli, Piro Miso, Veglat muzikore të popullit shqiptar, fq. 27, Tiranë 1991. Studim i cit.

[6] Shiko Beniamin Kruta, Vendi i polifonisë shqiptare në polifoninë ballkanike, fq. 13-14, Kultura Popullore, 1/1990. 

[7] Alfred Uçi, Mitologjia Foklori Letërsia, fq. 180, Tiranë 1982. Studim i cit. Për sa më sipër shiko gjithashtu dhe Fatos Arapi, Këngë të moçme shqiptare,           fq. 72-93, Tiranë 1986.

[8] Për vallëzimin në baladat shqiptare shiko dhe Ramazan Bogdani, Specifikat e vallëzimit në baladat shqiptare, fq. 162-167, vallja e kënduar polifonike Qënkëshin tre vëllezër zënkëshin të ndërtojnë një urë, tek Çështje të folklorit shqiptar - 3. 

[9] Shiko dhe Fatos Arapi, Këngë të moçme shqiptare, fq. 69, Tiranë 1986.

[10] Për këtë shiko Ramadan Sokoli, Figura e Skënderbeut në muzikë, fq. 19, Tiranë 1978.

[11] Për këtë shiko Beniamin Kruta, Polifonia dy zërëshe e Shqipërisë Jugore, fq. 57, Tiranë 1989.

[12] Për më gjerë shiko Andromaqi Gjergji, Veshjet shqiptare në shekuj, kap. IV, Tiranë 1988. Shiko gjithashtu Andromaqi Gjergji Mbi origjinën dhe lashtësinë e disa elementeve të veshjeve popullore, fq. 133-143, tek Shqiptarët dhe trojet e tyre, Tiranë 1982; A. Gjergji, Elemente të përbashkëta të veshjes së fiseve ilire dhe vazhdimësia e tyre në veshjet tona popullore, tek Ilirët dhe gjeneza e shqiptarëve, Tiranë 1969; A.Gjergji, Të dhëna mbi veshjen në Shqipëri në shek. XIV-XV, tek Studime historike, nr. 4, Tiranë 1967; A.Gjergji, Vështrim historik mbi veshjet në Shqipëri, tek Etnografia shqiptare, VII, Tiranë 1975; A.Gjergji, Specifika etnike në veshjet popullore, tek Simpozium kushtuar problemeve të Festivalit Folklorik të vitit 1978, Tiranë 1980 etj.

[13] Për më gjerë shiko dhe Aleksandër Dhima, Gjurmime antropologjike për shqiptarët, fq. 11, 34, 43, 203, 229, 231, 235, Tiranë 1985.

[14] Ramadan Sokoli, Gjurmime folklorike, fq. 425, Tiranë 1981. Për më gjerë shiko edhe Ramadan Sokoli, Mbi traditat tona muzikore, Nëntori, 9/1965.

[15] Aleks Buda, Vendi i shqiptarëve në historinë evropiane të shekujve VIII-XVIII, tek Shqiptarët dhe trojet e tyre, fq. 6, Tiranë 1982.

[16] Evlija Çelebi Sejjahatnamesi, Shqipnija para dy shekujsh, përkthyer nga Sali Vuçiterni, Tiranë 1930, fq. 39.

[17] Ferid Hudhri, Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët në vepra të piktorëve të huaj, fq. 50, Tiranë 1987.

[18] Marie Wortley-Montagu, Letters and Works letra XXX nga Adrianopoja, dt. 1 Prill 1717, drejtuar abatit x, fq. 291, London 1861.

[19] F.C. Pouqueville, Voyage en Moree, a Constantinople, en Albanie (pedant les annees 1798-1801), fq. 277, Paris 1805.

[20] F.C. Pouqueville, Voyage de la Grece, Tom. I-er, fq. 95, Paris 1826.

[21] J.C. Hobhouse A journey through Albania and other provinces of Turkey during the year 1809-1810, letter III, p. 35, London 1813.

[22] Vepra është botuar në Londër në vitin 1815. Për më gjerë shiko fq. 79-80.

[23] Auron Tare, Udhëtim i panjohur i ish-kryeministrit anglez në vendin e shqiponjave, tek revista KLAN, 5 shkurt 2001, fq. 32.

[24] Tek T. S. Huges, Voyage en Janina en Albanie, Vol. 2, fq. 29, Paris 1828. Ja teksti i plotë: U kënaqëm edhe më shumë me llojet e tjera të dëfrimit, që për bëheshin nga Albanitico, ose vallja kombëtare e shqiptarëve, lozur nga disa prej gardianëve më të shkathët të vezirit, që ishin ftuar në kremte. Lëvizjet dhe figurat e këtij ushtrimi shërbenin për të shfaqur aktivitetin e jashtëzakonshëm dhe fuqinë muskulore të këtyre malësorëve të fortë, të cilët duke mbajtur njeri-tjetrin fuqishëm për duarsh, sa lëviznin ngadalë para pas, sa hidheshin përreth në një lëvizje të shpejtë harkore, varësisht nga dalldisja e muzikës dhe zërat e tyre me tërë forcën; bënin hapa të papritur, duke u përkulur pas, derisa koka i prekte tokën, e pastaj, duke u sulur lart drejt qiellit me një hedhje elastike të përkuljes, me flokët e gjatë që ju hidheshin shkujdesshëm mbrapa supeve. (fq. 29) 

[25] Për më gjerë rreth muzeve, galerive dhe koleksioneve të huaja që ruajnë piktura me temë shqiptare, shiko Ferid Hudhri, Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët në vepra të piktorëve të huaj, fq. 225-229, Tiranë 1987.

[26] Fq. 110.

[27] Varianti i këngës sipas Hahn, marrë nga Mbledhës të hershëm të folklorit shqiptar (1635-1912), fq. 79, Tiranë 1961:

Mbeçë, more shokë, mbeçë
Përtejë urën e Qabesë
Të mi falei nënesë,
Të dy qetë të mi shesë,
Ti apë nigja së resë.
Ndë pjetë nëna për mua,
Ti thoi se u martua;
Ndë thëntë seç nuse muar,
Tre plumba ndë krahëruar,
Gjashtë ndë këmbë e ndë duar;
Ndë thëntë seç krushk i vanë
Sorrat e korbat e hainë.

[28] Gabimisht Myzeqenë Jubani e përfytyron si pjesë të Shqipërisë së mesme. 

[29] Shiko Zef Jubanin, tek Antologjia e mendimit estetik shqiptar 1504-1944, përgatitur nga Nasho Jorgaqi, Tiranë 1979. Studim i cit.

[30] Thimi Mitko, Vepra, fq. 556, Lajmërim, (për daljen në dritë të Bletës shqiptare), Tiranë 1981. Lidhur me interesin për folklorin muzikor, qysh më 1869, Mitko i shkruante Kamardës se  këngëtë për z. tënde po i mbledh. Tek Thimi Mitko Vepra, fq. 613, Tiranë 1981.

[31] Faik Konica, Vepra, copa letrare Letërsia shqipe, fq. 118, Tiranë 1993. Studim i cit.

[32] Tek Mbledhës të hershëm të folklorit shqiptar (1635-1912), fq. 319-325, Tiranë 1961.

[33] Spiro Dine, Valët e detit, Parathënje, Sofje 1908. Shiko dhe Visaret e Kombit, Dasma në Toskëri, fq. 15-109, Tiranë 1941.

[34] Lumo Skëndo, Hi dhe Shpuzë, tregimi Kënga, fq. 63-68, Tiranë 1995. Botimi i parë nga shtypshkronja Mbrothësia e Kristo Luarasit, Sofje 1915. 

[35] Kristo Kono, Dëshira ime për muzikën, Ditar, fq. 15, kopje e daktilografuar, e pabotuar. Ndër këngët (shënimi ynë) me origjinë polifonike të përpunuara nga Kristo Kono dhe të kënduara nga sop. Tefta Tashko Koço përmendim Po këndon bilbili fushave, Fustanin me pika, etj.

[36] Mehdi Frashëri, Reformat e ra të Turqisë Kemaliste, fq. 1, revista Minerva, datë 31 Janar 1935.

[37] Shiko A.Q.SH, fondi 151, viti 1937, M.P.Jashtme.

[38] A.Q.SH, fondi 149, dosja nr. IV-284, Kryeministria.

[39] A.Q.SH, fondi 149, viti 1931, dosja 284.

[40] A.Q.SH, fondi 251, viti 1931, dosja 200.

[41] A.Q.SH, fondi 152, viti 1934, dosja 899.

[42] A.Q.SH. fondi 251, dosja 302, viti 1935. Letër e legatës shqiptare në Francë dt. 7 tetor 1935 dërguar Ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme. 

[43] Tek Përpjekja shqiptare, nr. 25-27, fq. 42-46, Tiranë 1939.

[44] Për me gjerë shiko dhe Abaz Hoxha, Arti i shtatë në Shqipëri, Tiranë 1994.

[45] Faik Konica, Vepra 2, studimi Shqipëria, kopshti shkëmbor i Evropës Juglindore, kap. IV,  Populli shqiptar: tipare të jetës dhe të karakterit të tij, fq.207, Prishtinë 1997. 

[46] Shiko Ramadan Sokoli, Polifonia jonë popullore, tek Buletin i Universitetit Shtetëror të Tiranës, seria shkencat shoqërore, Nr. 3, Tiranë 1959.

[47] Në këtë punim të botuar më 1965 gjendet një kapitull i titulluar Polifonia jonë popullore, fq. 127-138. Rreth këtij libri shiko edhe artikullin e Osman Xhatufës, Dy vepra me vlera shkencore për etnomuzikologjinë shqiptare, gazeta Drita, fq. 9, 11, Dt. 10 Mars 1996.

[48] Ndër ta përmendim Lorenc Antoni, Elementet polifonike në muzikën popullore të Opojës, tek Gjurmime Albanologjike, II/1972-Prishtinë; Lorenc Antoni, Trajtat polifonike të muzikës popullore, vokale të gegëve në Jugosllavi, Gjurmime Albanologjike, II/1972; Rexhep Munishi , Të kënduarit dy zërësh në disa fshatra të rrethit të Kaçanikut, tek Gjurmime Albanologjike, VII/1977; Hysen Filja Këngët polifonike kundër Tanzimatit, Nëntori 9/1967; Hysen Filja, Evolucioni i këngës polifonike labe, Nëntori 11/1977; Hysen Filja, Tipare të reja të këngës polifonike labe, Studime filologjike, 2/1977; Hysen Filja, Gjurmë të lashta në këngën e burrave të Labërisë, Studime historike, 1/1981; Piro Miso, Format e polifonisë instrumentale në Shqipëri dhe marrdhëniet e saj me polifoninë vokale, Kultura Popullore, 1/1990; Spiro Shituni, Tipare dalluese të polifonisë labe, Nëntori, 9/1980; Spiro Shituni, Mbi pentatonin në polifoninë labe, Kultura Popullore, 1/1981; Spiro Shituni, Stile muzikore të polifonisë labe, Kultura Popullore, 2/1985; Spiro Shituni, Vendi i muzikës popullore në jetën e shoqërisë shqiptare, Kultura Popullore, 1/1991; Beniamin Kruta, Polifonia e burrave të Myzeqesë, Studime filologjike, 3/1968; Beniamin Kruta, Polifonia e Skraparit dhe tipologjia e saj, Studime filologjike, 4/1973; Beniamin Kruta, Culadyjare, fyelli i dyfishtë shqiptar dhe disa paralele ballkanike, Studime filologjike, 1/1975; Beniamin Kruta, Vështrim i përgjithshëm i polifonisë shqiptare dhe disa çështje të gjenezës së saj, Kultura Popullore, 1/1980; Beniamin Kruta, Polifonia dy zërëshe e Toskërisë, Kultura Popullore, 1/1983; Beniamin Kruta, Vështrim tipologjik i polifonisë labe, Kultura Popullore, 1/1988; Beniamin Kruta, Vendi i polifonisë shqiptare në polifoninë ballkanike, Kultura Popullore, 1/1990; Beniamin Kruta, Burdoni-isuane polifoninë shqiptare dhe disa çështje të gjenezës, Kultura Popullore, 1/1991; vëllimin me transkiptime muzikore polifonike Këngë polifonike labe, Tiranë 1986 etj. 

[49] Për më gjerë mbi botimin e materialeve muzikore polifonike të transkiptuara, shiko gjithashtu dhe tek Beniamin Kruta Polifonia dyzërëshe e Shqipërisë Jugore, fq. 7, Tiranë 1989.

[50] Për më gjerë rreth këtyre marrëdhënieve shiko Vasil S.Tole, Aspekte historike në evolucionin e muzikës popullore instrumentale të Shqipërisë së Jugut, Disertacion, kap. Muzika profesioniste shqiptare e gjysmës së dytë të shek. XX, fq. 178-225, Tiranë 1994.

[51] Intervistë me kompozitorin Çesk Zadeja, gazeta Drita, fq. 8, dt. 21 Janar 1996.

[52] Këtu do të përmendim artikullin e Fan Nolit, Kënga e Rrapo Hekalit, tek Vepra V, fq. 277, Tiranë 1987; poezinë e Lasgush Poradecit, Kënga pleqërishte, tek Vepra letrare, fq. fq. 63, Tiranë 1990; vëllimin e Mitrush Kutelit, Balada dhe rapsodi popullore, Tiranë 1967 si dhe artikullin kritik Vendet e largimit në këngët popullore shqiptare, tek Vepra letrare 5, fq. 176, Tiranë 1990; poezinë Kënga labërishte e Nonda Bulkës, tek Soditje, fq. 35, Tiranë 1957; tregimet Fyelli i Tanës dhe Pani nga Kaonia të Dhinitër S. Shuteriqi, përkatësisht tek Vepra letrare 4, fq. 7, Tiranë 1982 dhe tek Vepra letrare 7, fq. 80, Tiranë 1982; poezinë Fyelli i Tomorrit e Fatos Arapit, tek Ku shkoni ju, statuja, fq. 70, Tiranë 1990; poezinë Valle labërishte te Dritëro Agollit, tek Vepra letrare 2, fq. 73, Tiranë 1989 dhe Tregim për një gajde tek Vepra letrare 1, fq. 205, Tiranë 1989; poezinë e Xhevahir Spahiut Këngëtari i maleve, tek Vdekje perëndive, fq. 34, Tiranë 1977; poezinë e Bardhyl Londos Kënga e nizamit, tek Eksodi i yjeve, fq. 135, Shkup 1996 etj.  

[53] Cituar sipas Vasil S.Tole, Muzika dhe Letërsia, fq. 76-77, Onufri 1997. Edhe Fan S.Noli më 1958 flet përpara bashkatdhetarëve në Boston për këngën polifonike të Rrapo Hekalit, të mbledhur nga Thimi Mitko. Për këtë shiko Fan S.Noli, Vepra 5, fq. 277-279, Tiranë 1988.

[54] Ndër to përmendim Cvjeto Rihtman, O iliriskom porjeklu poliofnia oblika narodne muzike, Bosne i Hercegovine, Rad Kongresa Folklorista Jugoslavije, Na Bjelasnici, 1955, I u Puli 1952, Zagreb, 1958; S. D. Peristeris, Demotika tragoydia dropoleou Boreioy Epeteris toy laographikoy archaioy, 1958, nr. 9-10; Stockmann, D.Flieder, W.Stockmann Albanische volkmusic , Vol.I (Gesange der Çamen), Berlin 1965; D.E.Stockmann Die vokale bordun mehrstimmigkeit in Sudalbanien, Ethnomusicologie, Paris 1964, III; E. Stockmann, Zur Sammlung und Untersuchung albanicher Volkmusik, Acta Musicologica, Vol. XXXII, 1960; D. and E. Stockmann, Albania, at the The New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians, London 1980; Samuel Baud-Bovy, Chansons dEpir du Nord et du Pont, Yearbook of the International folk council, Vo; 3, 1971; Arbatsky Yury, The Roga and Balkan bagpipe and its medico-magical. Conjurations read at the annual meeting of the american musicological society in Chapitol Hill, Dec. 30, 1953; A. L. Lloyd, Albanian folk song, at Folk Music Journal, Vol. I, England 1968; Birthe Traerup Pa sporet af den albanske folke-musik: historien om en ekspedition til Kosovo og Makedonien 1959, Kobenhavn: Kobenhavns U., 1995; Rudolf M. Brandl The yiftoi and the music of Greece: Role and function, The world of music: Journal of the International Institute for Traditional Music XXXVIII/1, 1996; Jane C. Sugarman, Engendering Song, singing and subjectivity at Prespa Albanian weddings, Chicago and London, The University of Chicago Press, 1997 etj.

[55] Doris dhe Erich Stockman Polifonia vokale burdonale në Shqipërinë e Jugut, tek Ethomusicologie III, Paris 1964. 

[56] Kjo ekspeditë u krye si një ndërmarrje e përbashkët mes Akademisë së Shkencave Gjermane në Berlin (Instituti për Folklorin Gjerman) dhe Ministrisë së Kulturës së Shqipërisë nga muaji Maj deri në Gusht të 1957. Ekspedita filloi punën në zonën e liqenit të Ohrit, pastaj në Mokër, në rrethin e Pogradecit dhe të Korçës, në Kolonjë e Leskovik, Përmet, Këlcyrë, Gjirokastër, Sarandë (Borsh dhe Himarë), në Dukat të Vlorës, në malësinë e Kurveleshit, në Myzeqe dhe Mallakastër, në Fier, Berat, Lushnjë dhe Skrapar. Anëtarët shqiptarë të ekspeditës ishin Albert Paparisto dhe Ramadan Sokoli. Anëtarët gjermanë ishin gjuhëtari Wilfried Fiedler, tekniku Johanes Kyritz dhe etnomuzikologu Erich Stocckman.

[57] Doris Stockman, Mbi muzikën popullore të çamëve të Shqipërisë Jugore. Material i përkthyer që gjendet në fondet e I.K.P në Tiranë.

[58] Doris dhe Erich Stockman, Polifonia vokale burdonale në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Tek Ethnomusicologie III, Paris 1964, fq.86.

[59] A. L. Lloyd, Albanian folk song, at Folk Music Journal, Vol. I, fq. 220, England 1968.

[60] Alfred Uçi, Çështje teorike të estetikës dhe të kulturës, fq. 200, Tiranë 1986.

[61] Përmendim regjistrimet e kryera në Amerikë të polifonisë toske pranë të parës shoqëri diskografike shqiptare Albanian Phonographs Records të Spiridon T. Ilos në vitin 1923. 

[62] Ndër to përmendim regjistrimet e polifonisë labe nga Neço Muko pranë Pathes-Francë me 1929 dhe 1931 dhe pranë Odeonit-Gjermani. Për më gjerë shiko dhe Vasil S.Tole Sazet, muzika me saze e Shqipërisë së Jugut, Kreu VII Rreth historikut të regjistrimeve diskografike shqiptare dhe Katalogu i regjistrimeve muzikore përkatësisht në faqet 131-141, 150-159. 

[63] Për më gjerë shiko kapitullin e regjistrimeve diskografike.

[64] Këngëtimi i këngës popullore të kënduar prej tij, për shkak të stilemave të vecanta njihet në popull si qazimademçe. Për më gjerë rreth këngëtarëve të Labërisë shiko edhe Mbledhës të folklorit - nr. 8, Këngë popullore të Labërisë, fq. 1356-1358, Tiranë 1992.

[65] Për më gjerë shiko kapitullin e regjistrimeve diskografike.

[66] Këtu kemi parasysh pjesmarrjet në aktivitetet kombëtare e ndërkombëtare ku polifonia popullore njohu dhe prezantoi më tej vlerat e saj. Ndër çmimet e fituara nga grupet polifonike do të përmendja Europa-preis fur Volkskunst, Hamburg 1986. Për këtë shiko dhe Europa preis fur Volkskunst, fq. 21, Hamburg 1986.

[67] Demir Zyko lindi në fshatin Gjerbës të Skraparit në vitin 1911. Ka kënduar këngën popullore qysh në moshë të re kryesisht nëpër dasma.Në vitet 1960 filloi të popullarizohej si këngëtar së bashku me grupin e tij të përbërë nga Mehdi Kushe, Shahin Çinarin, Nexhet Hebibasi dhe Agim Carkonji me të cilët këndoi edhe këngën e shquar Mbeçë more shokë mbeçë në Festivalin Folklorik Kombëtar në Lezhë, Janar 1968. Pas kësaj merr pjesë pothuajse në të gjitha aktivitetet e rëndësishme kombëtare për folklorin në Shqipëri deri në vitin 1983, kohë në të cilën e ndërpret veprimtarinë për arsye shëndetësore. Ka kënduar në gjithë Shqipërinë dhe regjistruar rreth 50 këngë popullore polifonike të Skraparit dhe Toskërisë. Vdes në vitin 1994. Më 1999 ngrihet në Skrapar shoqata kulturore Demir Zyko dhe grupi polifonik që vazhdon traditën e këngës skrapallite të Xha Demirit. 

[68] Grupi përbëhej nga Xhevat Avdalli-marrës, Nustret Çarcani dhe Javer Erindi-kthyesa, Skënder Tushe-hedhës.

[69] Grupi përbëhej nga Golik Jaupi dhe Përparime Ziflaj-marrësa, Dervish Guma-kthyes, Agron Selimi-hedhës.

[70] Grupi përbehet nga Arjan Shehu-marrës, Perlat Meli-kthyes, Mehmet Vishe-hedhës dhe iso nga Adriatik Cenko, Kastriot Vishe, Jani Hasko, Bajo Koli, Latif Koli, Fitim Cenko.

[71] Grupi përbëhet nga Vendim Zyka-marrës, Kalo Bregu-marrës, Nebi Simo-kthyes, Yzedin Simo-hedhës dhe iso prej 5 vetësh.

[72] Shiko tek revista ETHNOMUSICOLOGY, volume 43, number 2,Rene van Peer, Recordings Reviews, fq. 381, Spring/Summer 1999.

----------


## Albo

*24 mijë dollarë për botimin enciklopedik “Isopolifonia labe”*


Një fond prej 24 mijë dollarësh i është akorduar Këshillit të Muzikës Shqiptare nga Fondi amerikan i ambasadorëve për ruajtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore botërore, aprovuar nga Kongresi Amerikan. 
Sipas dr. Vaso Toles, ekspert i polifonisë, fondi i akorduar do të përdoret për botimin enciklopedik “Isopolifonia popullore shqiptare”, e shpallur nga UNESCO si kryevepra e trashëgimisë gojore të njerëzimit, në nëntor të vitit 2005. Vepra në fjalë, e cila do të përgatitet nga Tole dhe nga një grup specialistësh të kësaj fushe, do të botohet në shqip dhe në anglisht dhe do të shoqërohet me CD. 
Projekti në fjalë mbështetet në mënyrë të veçantë nga Ambasada Amerikane në Tiranë dhe Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve. Fondi amerikan i ambasadorëve për ruajtjen e trashëgimisë botërore më parë ka akorduar fonde për Shqipërinë, për restaurimin e Kalasë së Lezhës dhe restaurimin e një kishe në qytetin e Voskopojës. 

*Polifonia labe, vlera e papërsëritshme e folklorit shqiptar* 

Shekuj më parë, në truallin e Labërisë, krahas monofonisë, dalngadalë po kristalizohej një formë tjetër e ndërgjegjes artistike muzikore të banoreve vendas të saj: polifonia. Nocioni «polifoni» vjen nga greqishtja “poli” (shumë), “foni” (zë), tingull, d.m.th., shumë zëra, shumë tinguj, shumë melodi. Deri afër mesit të shekullit XX, ajo simbolizonte shfaqjen kryesore të jetës muzikore të kësaj krahine, në mos të vetmen. Kënga polifonike labe është ndër dëshmitë më elokuente të popullit, ndërsa në të kaluarën, kultura muzikore polifonike labe është krijuar, interpretuar e përjetuar kryesisht në mjedise të ngushta. Ajo nisi të dalë nga mjedise të tilla vetëm pas gjysmës se dytë të shekullit të kaluar. Kultura muzikore polifonike labe është shquar gjithmonë nga një gjallësi dhe densitet i madh. 
Si bashkudhëtare e ditëve, polifonia labe simbolizonte vazhdimisht një art tepër të dashur për të. Duke pasqyruar aspekte të ndryshme të historisë dhe të jetës së lebërve, ajo ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm artistiko-estetik. Në këtë mes, pa dyshim që ndikon edhe mënyra kolektive e interpretimit. Polifonia labe gjallon në krahun jugperëndimor të Shqipërisë, duke u kënduar në mënyrë të pjesshme ose të plotë nga popullsia e rretheve: Vlorë, Tepelenë, Gjirokastër, Sarandë, Përmet, Fier. Ajo përbën një nga katër dialektet kryesore të polifonisë popullore shqiptare, krahas asaj myzeqare, toske, çame. Nga ana tjetër, këto dialekte ndahen gjithashtu në një mori stilesh muzikore. Kur flitet për muzikën tonë popullore zanore, tërheq vëmendjen fakti se, ndërsa në pjesën veriore dhe të mesme të vendit ajo është përgjithësisht me një zë, homofonike, në pjesën jugore shfaqet përgjithësisht me shumë zëra, polifonike. 
Nëse në dhjetëvjeçarë të shkuar, më e përhapur ka qenë polifonia trizërashe, në ditët tona, përdorim më të madh është duke fituar polifonia katërzërashe. 


*Në Vlorë 40 grupe folklorike kultivojnë polifoninë* 

Si për të vazhduar këtë traditë, sot në trevën e Vlorës funksionojnë rreth 40 grupe polifonike me 350-400 këngëtarë, të shpërndara në të gjithë rrethin. Drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore të Vlorës, Istref Dobi, thotë se në këtë numër nuk përfshihen grupe dhe këngëtarë të shumtë që këndojnë privatisht në fshatra të ndryshme dhe që kanë vlerat e tyre në kultivimin e këngës polifonike. Ky masivizim i isopolifonisë në trevën e Vlorës, pasqyrohet në numrin e aktiviteteve që organizohen në këtë qytet, ku evidentohet Festivali Folklorik Mesdhetar etj. 
Aktualisht, në Qendrën Kulturore të Vlorës po ndërtohet një program veprimi që synon gjetjen e rrugëve më efektive për të kultivuar e çuar më përpara këtë vlerë të paçmuar të folklorit shqiptar. Brenda këtij konteksti, specialistët shtrojnë nevojën e mbrojtjes së kësaj pasurie nga bastardizimi dhe ndërhyrja në tekstet e këngëve. "Ndryshimi i vijës melodike dhe i teksteve do të bastardonte në tërësi këngën polifonike”, - thotë drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore të Vlorës. Ai sqaron se janë konstatuar tendenca për ndryshimin e vijës melodike dhe krijimin e teksteve të pabazuara në shtratin e isopolifonisë. 
Në këtë plan, konsiderohet një detyrë e përhershme, hulumtimi dhe gjetja e këngëve sa më të vjetra, të cilat u kanë rezistuar kohërave dhe janë të virgjëra në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Sipas specialistëve të folklorit në Vlorë, ato do të shërbenin për plotësimin e pasurisë së paçmuar të isopolifonisë, me elemente të tjera të folklorit burimor. 
Grupe të njohura të isopolifonisë si ato të fshatrave të Vezhdanishtit, Vranishtit, Himarës, "Jehona labe", "Bilbili" etj., kanë ditur të gjejnë dhe të promovojnë këto elemente, duke shfaqur në auditorin folklorik shqiptar vlera të papërsëritshme. Me to bashkohen edhe brezat më të rinj të interpretuesve të iso polifonisë, ku përfshihen, grupi i fëmijëve të fshatit Kocul dhe ai i të rinjve të Vllahinës etj. "Marrës" të shkëlqyer si, Nazif Çela, Katina Bejleri, Arjan Shehu, Vasil Sera, Kalo Bregu, Syrja Hodo, Berdo Berdaj, Fatosh Likaj, i përkasin një brezi që, sipas folkloristëve vlonjatë, duhet të zëvendësohet gradualisht. 

*Festivali Botëror i Karikaturës mbërrin në Tiranë* 

Rreth 100 punime që përmbajnë 300 imazhe do të prezantohen të shtunën në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve në kuadër të Festivalit Botëror të Karikaturës, një aktivitet që organizohet në kuadrin e Muajit Kombëtar të Kulturës Shqipëri-Kosovë. 
Në Festivalin Botëror të Karikaturës " Kosova 2006", i cili u çel më 21 shtator në Muzeun e Kosovës në Prishtinë, bazuar në temën: "Pavarësia e Kosovës", aplikuan 634 autorë nga 57 vende të botës për çmimin "Grand Prix". Fitues të "Grand Prix" ishin Agim Sulaj nga Shqipëria dhe Boligan Corbo nga Meksika. Ndërsa, fitues i çmimit të dytë ishte Gurbuz Dogan Eksioglu (Turqi) dhe i çmimit të tretë Pawel Kuczynski (Poloni). Artistë të tjerë që u nderuan me çmime speciale ishin: Majid Amini (Iran), Yuriy Kosobukin (Ukrainë), Visar Ulaj (Kosovë), Muhittin Koroglu (Turqi), Luka Lagator (Mali i Zi), Franco Origone (Itali), Valdet Gashi (Kosovë). Pjesë e ekspozitës në Kosovë ishin edhe 25 artistë karikaturistë kosovarë. 
Festivali Ndërkombëtar i Karikaturës do të shëtisë edhe në vende të tjera. Organizatore e Festivalit Botëror të Karikaturës është Studio Nekra, Prishtinë dhe drejtor Artistik i Festivalit është artisti Nexhat Krasniqi (Nekra). 


30 Shtator 2006

----------


## Albo

*Shuhet Qirjako Bala, një “bilbil” i polifonisë*

Zimo Krutaj 

Shuhet zëri, të cilin specialistët dhe njohësit e polifonisë e vlerësonin si instrumentin e harmonisë së këngës së fuqishme polifonike piluriote. Qirjako Bala, i shumënjohur si kthyesi historik i këngës së Pilurit dhe asaj himarjote, është ndarë nga jeta në fshatin e vet “me lisa”, pas vuajtjes së gjatë nga një sëmundje kardiake. 
Këngëtari virtuoz njihet si njëri ndër pjesëtarët më jetëgjatë të grupit, që për më tepër se 38 vjet këndoi nëpër skenat lokale, rajonale dhe kombëtare dhe ato ndërkombëtare, ku kënga polifonike shqiptare u shpalos si një tipar dallues dhe identitar. Këngëtari, që “i dridhej buza, por kthjellonte ansamblin”, siç e vlerësonin këngëtarët dhe korifejtë më të njohur të polifonisë, si Përparime Ziflaj dhe Golik Jaupi i Grupit të Bënçës, Dhimitër Varfi i famshëm dhe Katina Beleri të Himarës, Arjan Shehu i Gjirokastrës, apo artistët e Lapardhasë së Vlorës dhe qindra interpretues dhe aktorë të polifonisë shqiptare në të gjitha viset, do të mbetet në kujtesë si i papërsëritshëm. Artistë profesionistë, kur ndiqnin interpretimin e Qirjako Balës, nën marrjen e këngëtares potente Ermioni Mërkuri, apo të motrës së saj, Katina Mërkuri, pohonin vazhdimisht se kishin të bënin me një talent natyral. 
Fonoteka shqiptare është mjaft e pasur nga këngët që mbartin zërin e kthyesit Qirjako Bala. Deri para tre muajsh, Bala vazhdonte provat me Grupin e Ri të Bregdetit, së bashku me drejtuesin e tij të ri, Kristo Çipa dhe këngëtaren Eleni Çali, në përgatitje të një albumi të ri këngësh polifonike himarjote. 
Në fonotekën e Radio Televizionit Publik Shqiptar dhe në atë të Institutit të Kulturës Popullore, janë me qindra këngë të kënduara nga Grupi i Pilurit në disa breza, Grupi i Himarës apo grupe të tjera, ku kthyes i vetëm ishte Qirjako Bala. 
Zëri i tij është pjesë e atij suksesi të njohur ndër më tepër se 40 vjet rresht, në skenat e festivaleve dhe koncerteve. Bala njihet si pjesëtari i lauruar me disa çmime kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare së bashku me pjesëtarët e grupit të tij të zemrës. Tingujt e dredhur të zërit të tij magjik janë fiksuar tashmë në perlat e polifonisë shqiptare si “Tundu Bejkë e bardhë, tundu”, “Shko moj shko, Kuacë e kuqe”, ”More Naim Shqipëria”, “Zoga kaçake në male”, ”Vito Pëllumbesha”, “Faqekuqja tek burimi”, “Mbrëma, mbrëma kur fryn era”, ”Në të marça moj manushaqe”, “Në sokak të ngushtë”, ”Koha e guximtarëve”, ”Tek flamuri të jetë syri” e deri tek koncerti më i fundit i zhvilluar rreth gjashtë muaj më parë në sallën e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operas dhe Baletit, ku Qirjako, ndërsa kishte mbërritur me Grupin e Ri të Bregdetit, në gjendje kritike la pavijonin e spitalit dhe u ngjit në skenë, duke u dhuruar qindra artdashësve një emocion të veçantë. 
Me dhimbjen për mikun e zemrës dhe të këngës, poeti dhe drejtuesi artistik për disa dekada i Grupit të Pilurit, Lefter Çipa, shprehet: ”Sot që Qirjakua nuk flet më, sot kur zemra e tij zgjodhi pushimin, unë jam pa një pjesë të vetes dhe polifonia shqiptare ka mbetur pa një zë të bukur e engjëllor. Kam një lot kënge për të, që sot më ka lagur zemrën”. 
Në ceremoninë e përcjelljes së artistit 66-vjeçar morën pjesë dhjetëra himarjotë, miq e dashamirës të artistit nga rrethet jugore të vendit. Qirjako Bala ishte vlerësuar me disa çmime nga Presidenti i Republikës dhe Kuvendi i Shqipërisë, si dhe nga disa asosacione dhe institucione të kulturës dhe artit. 


30 Qershor 2007

----------


## Albo

*Vaso Tole: “Trashëgimia shpirtërore, e pavlerësuar”*

_Muzikologu i njohur ka botuar së fundi studimin mbi folklorin muzikor shqiptar. Tipologjia, origjina dhe veçantitë e Isopolifonisë së Jugut dhe Monodisë së Veriut_

Petrika GROSI 

Pas botimit të librit më të fundit studimor mbi folklorin muzikor shqiptar, Isopolifoninë dhe Monodinë, muzikologu Vaso Tole jep detaje mbi studimin e tij në intervistën ekskluzive që botohet sot në gazetën “Albania”. Mes të tjerash, Tole tregon se origjina e Isopolifonisë sonë duhet parë lidhur ngushtë me historinë e trashëgimisë materiale, me të qarat kolektive, tumat e zbuluara, etj. Gjë që dëshmon për një traditë të hershme mijëravjeçare që trashëgohet deri në ditët e sotme. Po kështu, Tole apelon ndaj institucioneve shtetërore dhe studiuesve për një kthim të vëmendjes ndaj trashëgimisë shpirtërore, e cila është po kaq e pasur dhe e vlefshme për shqiptarët sa edhe ajo materiale... 

Ç’është ky libër që keni botuar së fundi? 

Libri “Folklori Muzikor, Isopolifonia dhe Monodia” është gjithë kontributi personal në fushën e studimeve folklorike e muzikore që kanë filluar që më 1987-n. Libri është organizuar në një format të përmbledhur. Është një vepër që rrok dy tipologjitë kryesore muzikore të të shprehurit të shqiptarëve, pra Isopolifoninë në Jug dhe Monodinë në Veri. Kjo është dhe struktura bazë e librit. Ajo që mendoj se është dhe më interesante mbetet fakti se libri ka azhornuar traditën më të mirë të fushës së studimeve muzikore dhe pasurohet me shembuj analitikë bashkëkohorë. 

Ku është përqendruar studimi juaj mbi folklorin muzikor ? 

Për mendimin tim, libri është i koncentruar në natyrën e lëndës që trajton për disa arsye. Së pari, sepse kam pasur mundësinë ta mbaj gjatë në duar para botimit dhe të thith sugjerimet e kolegëve dhe studentëve të mi dhe, së dyti, libri është përcaktuar në strukturë edhe për faktin se njëra nga pjesët e folklorit tonë, siç është Isopolifonia, u shpall si pasuri botërore në 2005-n dhe për këtë ajo e meriton që të trajtohet gjerësisht në të gjitha format e saj. Këtu kam parasysh origjinën e Isopolifonisë sonë, tipologjitë bashkë me ndarjet kryesore e mbi të gjitha ç’përfaqëson Isopolifonia vokale, pra kultura e fshatit dhe Isopolifonia me saze, ose kultura e këngës qytetare. Një vend të rëndësishëm zë edhe Monodia si pjesa muzikore e Shqipërisë së Veriut. Jam ndalur kryesisht në muzikën qytetare dhe në ahengun shkodran, por edhe në tipologjinë e Monodisë së fshatit dhe në veçanti, Eposin e Kreshnikëve. 

Cilën do të mund të veçonim si ndonjë nga trevat interesante për Monodinë nga zona e Veriut? 

Malësia e Madhe, kryesisht zona e Mbishkodrës dhe ajo që është e veçantë për studimin është fakti që ky libër nuk i referohet folklorit aktual në kufijtë e shtetit shqiptar, por trajton dukurinë e formimit të folklorit muzikor shqiptar në të gjithë hapësirën organike. Aty gjenden studime mbi kulturën dhe zhvillimin e traditës çame, mbi shqiptarët e Maqedonisë rreth Liqeneve të Ohrit dhe Prespës dhe sigurisht që nuk mungon tradita muzikore e shqiptarëve të Kosovës. 

Thamë që ky libër vjen si përmbledhje e punës suaj shumëvjeçare. Çfarë mund të veçoni si cilësi, apo dukuri? 

Libri është shkruar në kohë të ndryshme. Fillimisht kam botuar pjesën e Isopolifonisë me saze, pastaj Isopolifonia Popullore, Monodia, etj. Libri është pasuruar me studime të tjera dhe përsa i përket Isopolifonisë në lidhje me origjinën e saj, e cila shfaq lashtësinë dukshëm në varrimin me tuma dhe të qarën me “alurima”. Ky është një pasurim për librin sepse në vitin ’99 ne kishim një ide se Isopolifonia ishte e vjetër, por nuk e lidhnim dot atë me origjinën e saj, ndërsa tani jemi thuajse të bindur se mund të lidhet me të qarat me bot’, ose e thënë ndryshe me “alurimë”. Apo edhe me ligjet e hershme, të cilat janë dëshmi e këtyre të qarave kolektive me mijëra vjet para Krishtit. 

Kujt i hyn në punë ky libër? 

Më të vështirë e kam t’ju them se kujt nuk i hyn në punë ky libër... 
A ka ndonjë kontekst tjetër, pse është kaq i rëndësishëm ky studim? 
Historia e studimeve të trashëgimisë shqiptare është e fokusuar mbi trashëgiminë materiale dhe kjo ka tërhequr vëmendjen e të gjitha institucioneve. Në fakt, dua të them se trashëgimia shpirtërore është po aq interesante sa edhe ajo materiale. Ky është dhe një lloj apeli për të gjithë studiuesit e trashëgimisë shpirtërore që të jenë më aktivë. Përmes këtyre botimeve do të rritet edhe kujdesi dhe vëmendja e institucioneve shtetërore ndaj kësaj trashëgimie shpirtërore, ashtu siç e shfaqin këtë me restaurimet e monumenteve të kulturës materiale. 

Mes të tjerash thatë se trashëgimia shpirtërore duhet parë e lidhur ngushtë me atë materiale, pra me arkeologjinë dhe monumentet...? 

Nëse shihet në këtë këndvështrim, do të arrihen në konkluzione më të sakta në fushën e albanologjisë, e jo vetëm kaq, por edhe në historinë e kulturës folklorike muzikore të mbarë rajonit. 


3 Gusht 2007

----------


## Albo

*Me Polifonin e Polifonisë*

_Bisedë e Mimoza Ahmetit me mjeshtrin e polifonisë shqiptare, Lefter Çipën._

Jam ulur në një kafe në bregun e Himarës me mjeshtrin e Polifonisë shqiptare Lefter Cipën dhe dëgjoj bashkë me mushkërinë e Jonit, zërin e tij: 

Ne rrezatojmë nëpëmjet shpirtit zemrën dhe gjakun e të rinjve. Djalëria pak krijon se nuk e kupton moshën. Koha për të, kalon dhe jeta nuk jeton. Të shumtën e kohës në moshën e re njeriu e kalon me entuziazmin ekspresiv të gjakut. Kur vjen e moshohet, shpirti kupton madhështinë e tij. 

Po trupi, e ndërpres, dhimbjet, a nuk pengojnë më vonë të jetosh ëndrrën? 

Reflektimi i trupit është një nga shqetësimet më ordinere, është më pak shqetësuese çështja e trupit, përpara asaj çke bërë. Pas të dyzet e pesave shfaqet madhështia e shpirtit, bukuria mendore dhe jetëgjatësia e pavdekësisë. Konstaton se çke bërë, çduhet të bësh dhe çdo ti lësh të ardhmes. Kjo është madhështimi i mendimit të bukur. Stolia më e madhe e njeriut është mendimi. 

Po vendi ku jeton a ka rëndësi? 

Vendi ku jeton njeriu mund të jetë gjithçka. Po njeriu në çfarë njerëz jeton- kjo është më kapitalja e njeriut. Në veçanti e krijuesit. 
Zakonisht rastësia e fatit, fati i rastësishëm qëndron te forca shpirtërore. Forca shpirtërore rrit mendimin, përkushton karakterin, shton guximin dhe vepron përsëri me madhështinë e mendjes. 

Çmund të thoshim më konkretisht për vendin tonë? 

Vendi që kemi zgjedhur për banim është vendi i jetës së pambaruar, vendi i perëndive, kurse njerëzit me të cilët do jetojmë, janë racë e lashtësive. 

A nuk ju duket megjithatë se margjina është e ngushtë? 

E ngushtë është vërtet, por ka shteg kalimi. Ky shteg kalimi të çon te deti, sa më i gjerë dhe më i qetë, te mali më i lartë dhe më i lulëzuari dhe te qielli i kristaltë dhe i qelqëzuari. Në këtë shteg kalimi, krijuesi, artisti, piktori, shkrimtari, muzikanti, skulptori, arkitekti, historiani dhe letrari për momentin kthehen në zog me krahë për të kaluar këtë ngushticë shtegu. 

Pse kjo ngushtësi? 

Sepse në njerin krah qëndron gjarpëri ose gjarpërushi dhe në krahun tjetër luani ose luanesha. Pra këtu krijohet edhe figura mitologjike që mbetet pa shpjegim, enigmatike që detyrohet ta zbërthejë historia e kohërave. 

Ja latë shpjegimin kohërave? 

Zhurma e afërt të godit syrin, zhurma e largëshme të shumëzon frymëzimin. Është si thënia popullore: një zë i largët më vjen pranë, një zë i pranë më hap plagë. 

Në moshën tuaj a ka kuptuar njeriu cila është gjëja më e shtrenjtë? 

Kush është e shtrenjta e kësaj jete? Babai, nëna janë simbole të shenjtërimit, vëllai dhe motra-domosdoshmëri e gjakut. Djali dhe vajza janë gëzimi i jetës. Gruaja dhe burri janë zotët e të dy Botëve. Të gjitha këto mrekulli që i simbolizon dhe i vlerëson, janë uratë të kurorës shortore. 

E mbiçmoni familjen? 

Njeriu pa familje as ka lindur, as do lindë, as do qahet, as do këndohet. Përmasat e familjes nuk kanë qenë si sot, kanë qenë më primitive, po kanë patur një vërtetësi vetëmohimi. Ky vetëmohim është edhe sot: meraku i meraqeve është për pas vdekjes. Dhe ky merak është vetëvarrosja shortore në një varr të mbuluar me një dorë dhe, siguron pranimin në parajsë dhe në parajsë shkojnë gjithmonë familjet e shenjtëruara, që kanë nënë dhe babë dhe virtyte të ylberizuara. 

Ka njerëz që i kushtuan jetën vetëm shoqërisë 

Sështë gjë ajo që i lë shoqërisë nëse spate familje. Asgjë sjanë vlerat që i lë shoqërisë nëse slë vlera familjare. 

Jeni ortodoks? 

Jam moisian. Se ai predikoi lindjen e Krishtit. Besoj Moisiun se nga gjarpërinjtë e mbronte shqiponja. 

A ka qenë e vështirë jeta juaj në Himarë? 

Jeta ime në Himarë ka qenë e vështirë aq sa jeta e lules mbi gurë në gusht dhe mbi borë në janar. 

Cilat cilësi i njihni vetes? 

Vjerrshërimi poetik, krenaria patriotike dhe mospagëzimi i dytë. 

Keni akoma ideale kombëtare? 

Kam merak akoma, saqë Çamëria dhe Kosova të hyjnizohen nën hijen e mollës se tyre. 

A nuk mendoni se periudha globale ka zvetëuar rëndësinë e përkatësisë nacionale? 

Unaza e florinjtë diktohet që është flori kur është në gishtin e mëmës. Më ngacmove aty ku ngacmohet dheu i varrit, atje ku këndohet kënga e vajit, atje ku shtrohet sofra e të varfërit, atje ku qëndron historia e shqiptarit. 
Ka ardhur koha për identitet që do të thotë se do vënë në vendin e tij guri që është mbuluar me baltë nga gabimet ose nga nxitimet e të mëdhenjve në kohët e kaluara. Do doja të dëgjoja kambanën e paqes për të drejta e kombësive. 

A ju është dashur të përballoni shumë në këtë vend? 

Jo unë po çdo njeri që ka vendosur të jetojë duhet të përballojë dallgët e jetës Kushdo që ka ardhur në këtë jetë duhet të jetë trumpetë. 

Ama këtu do e keni patur më vështirë se kudo tjetër 

Sepse në Shqipëri mohohet i miri dhe lavdërohet i keqi. 

Si ke shpëtuar pa u bërë qesharak? 

Se kam qenë unë i serti i vetvetes. 

Më thuaj një këngë tani, nuk është se dua më të bukurën 

Këngët e Atdheut tim, 
Janë ilaç e janë zgjim, 
Kur thonë vdes 
Ti vërtet lind... 

Ju e adhuroni këtë vend, por njerëzit pak dinë për të 

Ky është një vend i Perëndisë dhe pse është i Perëndisë, gjithmonë zemra dhëmb. Nëse dhimbja është e dashurisë, mos prit Parajsin të bësh kuvend. Te njeriu i mundimeve gjindet vlera dhe zbardhësohet vazhdimësia. 

Po për kulturat e huaja, a keni ndierë tundim njerëzor ndaj tyre, unë ndjej 

E vlerësokeni shumë pak veten 

Megjithatë ka në çdo kulturë një sublimim që kur mëson ta shijosh 

Bibilit zakonisht i dëgjon gjuhën e këngës dhe nëse nuk i kupton gjuhën e këngës, ska çtë duhet kënga e tija. 

A mendoni se ekziston kultura universale? 

Vuakeni për këmishë të mëndafshtë!Mua më pëlqen guri. Ja ky lokal është prej guri, nuk ka më bukurKultura e një njeriu, universalja, është si një këmishë e mëndafshtë, që e vesh dhe, vesh edhe të tjerët me këmishë të mëndafshtë. 

Pra nuk e shihni njohjen e kulturave si një kulmim të jetës? 

Kulmi i jetës së një njeriu është kur di të dijë se kush është gruaja e tij. 

Kjo vlen për burrin, por për gruan cili është kulmi? 

Dituria e një gruaje është kur vlerëson se ka burrin më të mirë dhe më të bukur të botës. Gruaja e mirë e madhështon burrin edhe kur burrri është nopran, tersllëku i jetës. Tersllëku vjen nga burri dhe budallallëku i burrit qëndron që nuk e pranon tersllëkun e tij, dhe bëhet kapadai, humbet gruan e perëndishme. 

Po roli i të tjerëve cili është në këtë mes? 

Roli i të tjerëvë është që ai që kërcen vallen ti bjerë edhe defit, defi të shpohet dhe gota e verës së tyre të mos ngacmohet. 

Le të kthehemi te ajo për të cilën njiheni më shumë, kënga 

Këngë të interpretuara nga Himara, në tërësi Jugu, nga Ansambli i Shtetit, nga grupet e ansambleve të përpunuara të të gjithë vendit deri te këngëtarët e mëdhenj të këtij vendi: V. Zela, G.Cako, M.Xhemali, E. Qazimi, L.Kondakci, A. Gace, I.Qiriaqi, janë kënduar mbi 1500 këngë, të pikuara nga penda ime. 

Ju thatë më lart se jeni bir vjershërimi. Ku dallon ai nga poetizmi? 

Poetizmi është pjellë e vjershërimit. Vjershërimi është domosdoshmëri universale dhe masive, se kënga është masive dhe universale. Një këngëtar i kultivuar e ka të vështirë të këndojë në mënyrë popullore. Kurse poetizmi herë bëhet dhëndër, herë nuse e bukur, herë flet dhe dëgjohet, shpejt humb dhe harrohet. 

Gjithsesi ju jeni një shpirt që i kapërcen përmasat e një horizonti 

Unë jam një Bajron i Anglisë në Himarë. Jetën e bëj si Bajroni, rebelizmin si Esenini, shpirtëroj si Naimi. Si himariot polifonoj polifoninë. 
Polifonia është këngë e perëndishme dhe klasike. Është një Dirigjent shpirtëror: shumë zëra te një njeri. Polifonët, kur u vjen koha për të kaluar në botën e përtejme, qëndrojnë pranë fronit të Zotit, sepse edhe Zoti smund të ketë fron pa polifoninë shqiptare klasike. 


8 Gusht 2007 
Albania

----------


## Albo

*Amerikanet promovojne "Iso-polifonine" shqiptare* 

E Enjte, 13 Dhjetor 2007

Anisa Ymeri

Kryeveper e trashegimise gojore te njerezimit, e mbrojtur nga UNESCO, eshte shpallur 2 vite shkuar iso-polifonia. Ndersa, mesdita e djeshme shenoi promovimin "Enciklopedia e Iso-polifonise popullore shqiptare". Botim dygjuhesh, shqip dhe anglisht, autor i se ciles eshte Vaso Tole, qe e ka te lidhur jeten e tij prej studiuesi me iso-polifonine. Mirepo, me pare s'ka qene e mundur te botohej kjo enciklopedi, jo pse Tole s'ka pasur materialet studimore qe te shihte driten e botimit, por sepse kushton. Ka qene pikerisht ambasada e SHBA-ve ne Tirane qe ka akorduar 24 mije dollare, nga fondi i ambasadoreve per ruajtjen e trashegimise kulturore, qe kane bere te mundur kete botim. Studiuesi, muzikologu Vaso Tole, autor e kesaj vepre, ne fjalen e tij theksoi: "Eshte i pari botim qe i kushtohet nje kryevepre te njerezimit. Mirenjohje te thelle per popullin shqiptar, i cili e krijoi kete kryeveper shpirterore. Pasi kultura iso-polifonike ende interpretohet kur njerezit mblidhen se bashku, koke me koke dhe ashtu e mbajne te gjalle ate. Ketu do te gjeni deshmine e vlerave qe kane krijuar kengetaret, instrumentistet, rapsodet popullore, valltaret, mjeshtrit duararte". Pa dyshim eshte unike, e jo me kot 2 vite me pare UNESCO e shpalli si kryeveper te trashegimise gojore, per vlerat e saj unike. 

Ambasadori i SHBA-ve ne Tirane, John Withers, gjate promovimit te kesaj enciklopedie dygjuheshe, u shpreh se "jam bere me te vertete nje admirues i madh i vlerave te pasura kulturore dhe historike ne Shqiperi. E fillova njohjen time me leximin e letersise dhe historise. Po pas mberritjes ketu kam mesuar se ka fusha te tera, shume te pasura te jetes se artit, qe dua t'i njoh dhe t'i eksploroj". E per t'i meshuar se tepermi, vleres qe ka kuptuar se ka iso-polifonia shqiptare, Withers rrefeu se, "nuk besoj se mund te gjej nje vend tjeter me te mire per te filluar sesa me kete forme unikale shqiptare te muzikes. Dhe shpresoj qe secili prej jush do te me kushtoje pak minuta per te me ndihmuar ta njoh me mire dhe te mesoj per te". 

Ndersa redaktori muzikor i enciklopedise, Fatmir Hysi, u shpreh: "Enciklopedia eshte nje zedhenese e cmuar e nje kulture si kjo e jona". 

Nga vete fjala enciklopedi, s'mund te dyshohet fare per vleren e saj te madhe, por ajo cka permban ky botim nuk eshte thjesht nje historik, ku i meshohet vlerave qe ka iso-polifonia popullore shqiptare. Ky botim nuk eshte thjesht nje mbledhje, studim a shpjegim i fjalesit te muzikes popullore. Fare lehte ne te mund te gjenden emrat me ne ze te atyre qe mbajten gjalle dhe bene te mundur qe kjo vlere e madhe dhe unike te sfidoje shekujt per te qene trashegimi e gjithe njerezimit, anekend botes. Per ata qe rralle kane degjuar per unicitetin e saj, dhe nuk njohin aspak instrumentet qe e kane mbajtur gjalle. Ndersa enciklopedia eshte e shoqeruar edhe me nje CD, ku jane te regjistruara tingujt unik te iso-polifonise. 

Somario

Autori i enciklopedise, Vasi Tole, shprehet: "Iso-polifonia ende interpretohet kur njerezit mblidhen se bashku, koke me koke dhe ashtu e mbajne te gjalle ate. Ketu do te gjeni deshmine e vlerave qe kane krijuar kengetaret, instrumentistet, rapsodet popullore, valltaret, mjeshtrit duararte".

Koha Jone

----------


## brooklyn2007

Vjersha per Kosoven nga nje nga bilbilat e Polifonise labe, himarjoti Lefter Cipa.


*Cikli për Kosovën*

*Se të drejtën s'e ha dheu*


*Nga Lefter Çipa*







_Zogj dhe ëngjëj bashkë këndojnë
_


Prej motesh, ja se ç'pruri moti

Pruri të drejtën e shkuar,

gjaku ndezur, u tret loti,

në lirinë e pambaruar.

Guri dhembjen i derdh dheut

Ngrihu,- i thotë Skënderbeut.



Përmbi malin e Ballkanit

Iku mjegulla e rënduar

Nga e papritura e lajmit

Syri i djallit u verbua

Abdyl Frashëri e kish thënë

Jemi diell dhe jo hënë.



C'ke Serbi që paske dhembje?!

Si na ka dhëmbur të dhëmbtë

Tani ha mëlçinë tënde

A rëntë mali dhe të zëntë

Lidhu si foshnja në djepe

Se foshnjë në Europë mbete.



S'i bihet malit më kokë

Se mali shkrep vetëtimë

Paqja është në Europë

Lufta fle brenda Rusisë.

Serbi, kudhra kobzezë

Ville gjakun e Kosovës



Të zbardhet korbi në Moskë

Kulla e vjetër t'i këputet

Në Ballkan fryn erë e ngrohtë

S'shkon më pena mbrapa pushkës

Se të drejtën s'e ha dheu

Pas një shekulli sytë na ktheu.



Amerikë o fron i Zotit

Shumë e ke dash Shqipërinë

Të bekoftë Baba Tomorri

Mbi kurorë paç bukurinë

Ç'nuk bën dëshira jote

Mbolle liri, paqe kore.



Kosovë qilimin hape

Prite ditën e përflakur

Vish shtatin me manushaqe

Që brenda gjirit ke mbajtur

Nëpër qiell zogjtë shkojnë

Zogj e ëngjëj bashkë këndojnë



Lumi me lumin patjetër

Bashkohen në det të gjerë

Komb i bukur e shpirtqeshur

Shumë i ëmbël për të tërë

Shtet i ri e komb i vjetër

Bletë bekimi, bekon besën



Ndaj vargmalet nuk këputen

Se e ardhmja vjen kaluar

Qiejt kurrë me det nuk puthen

Që kur bota është krijuar

Jo mor jo, nuk ndahen kombet

Sot Kosova shenjtërohet



Vit pas viti vjetët shkuan

Prit e prit, se pritej shpresa

U derdh gjak, po s'u mohua

Dashka gjak, të lulëzojë jeta






_
Qirinjtë dhe të flakërojnë_



  (Lirikë shpirtërore)



E kisha merak Kosovë

Të arrija ditën tënde

Tani dhe të vdes mbi borë

Përmbi manushaqe hëne.

Them shpirtin do ma besojnë

U bëfsha një ëndërr zemre

Ëndrra dhe të fluturojë

Mbi telat e një llahute.



Ç'janë kosovarë të rrojnë

U bëfshin vjershërim kënge

Me çifteli të këndojnë

Po dhe me avaze cule

Thëllëzat të dashurojnë

Sa më shpejt u bëfshin nuse

Dhëndurët kur të kalojnë

Më dhënçin cigare buze.



Bilbilat të më kujtojnë

Kur ligjërojnë fodullçe

Të fala të më dërgojnë

Të mos ketë shpirti dhimbje

Kur të duan të më zgjojnë

Që në Prizren dhe të gjëndem

Qirinjtë të flakërojnë

Kur vjen mbrëmja,

për çdo mbrëmje



Kur stinët të lulëzojnë

Brenda Prishtinës të endem

Kam dëshirë të më qortojnë

Pse nuk mbaj stoli, argjende

Po argjendet nuk peshojnë

Salltanetet janë të rreme

Kot disa flori kërkojnë

Floriri të le pa mendje.



Kanë thënë, duan të thonë

Se s'do kishim gjurmë këmbe

Po kot vijën e ndryshojnë

Ku desha, ëndje m'u gjende

Vera është brenda në gotë

Gotë e bukur alla frënge

Paç Kosovë, shëndet të plotë

koha pi dollinë tënde.






_
Plumbi s'ma ze thembrën_



               (Udhëtim gjaku)



Pse ri vetëm bregu,

pena dhe dyfeku?

Pse mjegullojnë malet

Ku deti u falet?



Hëna hesht mbi brigje

Me yje, me gjire,

Dhe unë supe vrarë

Qortohem me valë.



Valët inatosen

Unë me to rimtosem

Marr e shkrep kobure

Bregasit të zgjuhen



Nata është e gjatë

Shpirti pikon mjaltë

Ç'mjaltë e ëmbëlsuar

Ç'gëzim i pashuar!



Gëzimi vjen rrotull

Si një zjarr i shkoqur

Nëpër zjarr të ëndrrës

Djeg kockat e gjëmës.



Një zë më thotë digji

Digji po dhe kripi

Hirin jepja djallit

Për jastëk të varrit.



Ja përreth pëllumbat

Për krahu më marrin

Shpejt e një violinë

Më zgjon vjershëtorin.



S'di se ku po ndodhem

Ku po dhëndërrohem

Ku syri merr dritë

Merr dritë të florinjtë.



Një ëngjëll më shfaqet

Rruga shpejt më hapet

Dhe unë rrugën nisa

S'pata durim, s'prita.



S'prita, por i heshtur

Po vërtet i qeshur

Qeshje si mbi borë

Qeshjen mbaj në dorë



Qeshja liri bëhet,

liri që mëkëmbet,

Me të përqafohem

Prej saja s'largohem.



Me të eci bashkë\

Mbi gur, jo mbi baltë

Gur më gur hedh këmbën

Plumbi s'ma ze thembrën.



Zogjtë me fluturime

Vijnë mbas gjurmës sime

Dhe mbi sup më zbresin

Nisin, shqip pyesin.



Ku vete më thonë?

Mos shkon gjë në Vlorë?

Ku shkon i pamundur

Kështu duke tundur?



S'përtoj t'u përgjigjem

Nga përbrenda digjem

Shkoj ku më çon malli

Tek Adem Jashari.



Do t'i shkoj te kulla

Ku ju dogj me plumba.

Plumbat dot s'e vranë

Kullat poshtë s'i ranë.



Prizrenit do vete

Tek lisat me gjethe

Tek shkonte Kasneci

Patriot Bregdeti.



Do shkoj se jam burrë

Të pi një gotë ujë

Sa të shoh selinë

Pastaj në Prishtinë.



Atje gurët do t'i puth

T'i bëj zjarr e t'i bëj prush.

Prush e pranë sofrës

Pranë lirisë, Kosovës.



Atje tek gjaku ynë

Do le dhembshurinë

Me vete do marr

Që ta kem për mall.



Një grusht dhe të ngrohtë

Ta mba, nën kokë

Që fqinjët ta dinë

Koha gjen kufinë.



Fqinjët na coptuan

Thanë se na shuan

Po ta dinë që rrojmë

Veten zvogëlojnë.



Gjitonë do t'i kemi

Do vijnë e do vemi

Me ta gjakun tonë

Kurrë s'do e trazojmë.



Rruga ish e gjatë

Shpirti pikon mjaltë.

Shpirtin në Kosovë

Dhe zemrën në Vlorë.

----------


## brooklyn2007

*Himara i këndon "motrës" Çamëri
*
Në natën e dytë të Festivalit të Këngës dhe Valles Çame, surprizë ishte prezantimi himarjot me krijimet e të shumënjohurit, Lefter Çipa

Ndodhi pikërisht ajo që kishte parashikuar Azgan Haklaj, i vënë në krye të Unionit Artistik Kombëtar, që kësaj here "vrapin" e mbajti në Sarandë. Ai kishte parathënë në konferencën e parë për shtyp, ende pa nisur Festivali i Këngës dhe Valles për Çamërinë, në jugun shqiptar, se Himara kishte për të qenë sharmi dhe surpriza e festivalit. Aq sa ishte paragjykuar e më pas kishte shkaktuar habi pjesëmarrja e himarjotëve në një festival si ky, po aq befasuese ishte edhe kënga e tyre. Lefter Çipa, që u kishte thënë organizatorëve muaj më parë "ma liri mua këtë punë", erdhi me takëme të rënda në lëmin e këngës në Sarandë. Ashtu me atë trupin e tij hollak, i heshtur e rrëmues në vetvete, duke bërë më shumë monolog se sa dialog, sa nuk plasi që e mbajti përbrenda tij deri në fund atë prush kënge që kishte ruajtur për çastin e ngjitjes në skenë. Si një "usta" i mirë dhe i sigurt në ato çika stërralli që di të nxjerrë nga pena e sprovuar e rapsodit, ia doli që sekretin ta mbanin sekret edhe pjesëtarët e grupit. Të gjithë qëndronin ca si tepër të padëgjuar e pa dashur të binin në sy, deri sa erdhi ora të derdhnin atë ujëvarë burimesh të kristaltë para mikrofonëve të festivalit.

Të katër këngët e tyre ishin si mjaltë hojesh e si prush dashurie të sinqertë. Por njëra prej tyre nuk la pa dridhur ind të trupit të secilit prej atyre që ishin ulur në shkallët e stadiumit, të kthyer në teatër veror, për të nxënë 500 këngët dhe vallet më të arrira të shpirtit shqiptar. "Çamëria, Çamëria/ në gjunjë bie Perëndia/ Mëkatet lan historia/ Guri shkon në vend të tija/" - erdhi si një himn dhe si një kulm i artit popullor, i qortimit të historisë dhe i zgjidhjes së lëmshit pa nyje, ku vërtitet prej kohësh çështja çame. Mënyrës tipike himarjote të të kënduarit, që fjalën kurdoherë e mbështjell me vibrime të zërit dhe të shpirtit njëherësh, një tekst i ngritur mbi fjalë që rrinë si gurët e skalitur të qoshes së një muri, i jep forcën dhe bukurinë e artit të madh që dinë të mbrujnë pasuesit e Neço Mukë himarjotit. Vështirë të besohet që me këngë do të mund të shkrihet bora e heshtjes, kur fjala është për dhimbjen dhe çështjen çame, por kësaj nuk pati njeri që nuk i besoi se kishte ndodhur, pasi kishte dëgjuar këngën brilante që sollën himarjotët. "Malli puth me psherëtimë/ ato brigje dhe limane/ Borën e heshtjes do shkrijë/ e vërteta e votës çame/. Çdo emër oratori do të zbehej, sikurse edhe çdo politikan me një fije nder do të turpërohej para zërave drithërues të këngëtarëve, që duke përdorur artin vizatojnë lëvizjen e mendimit dhe ngecjen e politikës, ecjen e kohës në drejtimin e duhur dhe jo sipas kurdisjes shpesh të mbrapshtë që i bëjnë kësaj ore politikanët në të dy anët e kufirit. Përsëritja e qëllimshme në këngë e vargut "aman, bota çame", pikonte dashuri dhe drejtësi, fshikullim ndaj historisë dhe mesazh e shpresë për zgjidhjen paqësore që pritet të vijë. Aq qartësisht e thanë marrësi dhe hedhësit e këngës së mrekullueshme himarjote këtë, duke kërkuar "Paqen ta marrin për dore/ mbi hi të mbjellim dafinë/ E drejta dorën do zgjatë/ ta ribëjmë Çamërinë/". Ec e mos e quaj Himarën, pastaj, sharmi i festivalit. Cili shqiptar do t‘i këndonte më mirë e do t‘i shërbente më shumë çështjes çame? Edhe një herë e treguan në lëmin e këngës se himarjotët janë dhe mbeten kryefjala e këngës, por edhe misionarë të paqes, drejtësisë dhe bashkëjetesës.

Para se të konkurrohej në skenën e festivalit, pjesëmarrësit kënduan e vallëzuan në skenën e mbyllur të kinoteatrit "Butrinti", atje ku u organizua prezantimi i librit të studiuesit Veis Sejko "Mbi elementet e përbashkët në epikë shqiptaro-arbëreshe dhe serbo-kroate". Rreth vlerave të librit referuan prof. dr. Afërdita Onuzi, drejtore e Institutit të Kulturës Popullore, prof. dr. Adriatik Kallulli, kritikë dhe studiues letrarë, prof dr. Zymer Neziri nga Instituti Albanologjik i Prishtinës, si dhe albanologu Gustav Ollorian nga Kostarika. Duke folur për vlerat e librit, ata kanë vlerësuar karakterin krahasues dhe polemizues të veprës, si dhe analizën e hershmërisë së eposit të shqiptarëve. Ndërsa Tahir Muhedini, kryetar i PDI-së, si mik i familjes Sejko, evokoi historinë e librit të quajtur në fillim vepër të madhe nga strukturat shtetit komunist, por që nuk e pa dot atëherë dritën e botimit dhe autori i tij përfundoi në shitës cigaresh në Tiranë. Në prezantim ishte i pranishëm edhe sekretari i Akademisë së Shkencave, akademiku Eduart Sulstarova. Promovimi u shoqërua me një koncert me valltarët e Ansamblit të Këngëve dhe Valleve, me solist, mjeshtrin e madh Rexhep Çeliku, të mjeshtres së madhe Irini Qirjako, me lahutarë nga Shqipëria e veriut, me kërcimtarë të vegjël nga Komuna e Markatit, që kërcyen vallen e Osman Takës, me valltarët e Sharrit Kosovë, nga dueti koreografik i Tropojës dhe grupi polifonik "Zëri i Bilbilit" Sarandë. Pas çeljes që i bëri natës së dytë grupi artistik i ardhur nga Himara, pas tyre skena ishte për artistët e ardhur nga Vitia e Kosovës, për të vijuar me grupin polifonik "Kaonia" të delvinjotëve, Tropoja solli tri valle të mrekullueshme, të kërcyera nga tre valltarë si shqiponja, që ishin Deli Metaliaj, Skifter Dollia dhe Qerim Shkreli. Ovacionet për lojën e tyre u shtuan kur atyre iu bashkua dhe vetë presidenti i Unionit Artistik Kombëtar Azgan Haklaj, i veshur me kostumin kombëtar të Çamërisë në valle tropojane. Pas këtij momenti epika shqiptare erdhi përmes zërit të mrekullueshëm të këngëtares Irini Qirjako, me këngët "Te Rrapi në Mashkullorë" dhe lirika e bukur çame "Barbaroz, vasiliko". Dhe "Torta mbi qershi" ishin artistët e ansamblit të Tiranës, me vallet, këngët dhe kostumet e larmishme.


http://www.gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=25975

----------


## Albo

Sympoziumi Shkenor/ Flasin Prof, dr. Afërdita  Onuzi. Prof Dr. Bardhosh Gacce, Prof. Dr, Ramazan Bogdani

*Polifonia shqiptare po deformohet dhe po harrohet nga politika*

Albert ZHOLI

Para disa ditësh në teatrin “Metropol” u zhvillua Simpoziumi shkencor “Polifonia shqiptare dhe vlerat e saj”. Në këtë Sympozuin merrni ojesë, Akademikë, Profesorë të kësaj fushe, studiues, shkrimtarë, etj…Hulumtimi historik, zhvillimi, ruajtja nga huazimet, përkrahja e talenteve të reja, gjetjet në qëmtimin krahinor dhe mbarëshqiptar, si dhe financimi për festivalet, konkurrimet, anketimet per ruajtjen dhe ecurinë e polifonisë shqiptare, të kësaj vlere të pamatë dhe unike të gjeniut popull, është jo vetëm një gjest fisnik, por në radhë të parë një gjest me karakter thellësisht kombëtar. Kush merr përsipër një mision të tillë, nuk sjell një risi, por përjetëson një amanet popullor të përcjellë në shekuj e që mbetet përherë aktual. Dhe ky mision kërkon jo vetëm guxim, kurajë, fantazi, përkushtim, punë sistematike, por edhe talent, shumë punë e edhe më shumë ndërgjegjësim kombëtar. Këtë amanet dëshiron të përcjellë ky Sympozium Shkencor për polifoninë dhe  libri Yzeir Llanajt “Polifonia Shqiptare. Ky Simpoium ishte një thirrje për politikën shqiptare në emër të, poetëve, këngëtarëve të polifonisë: Ruajeni këtë thesar, këtë këngë magji. Ajo është pjesa më e bukur e trungut, e identitetit shqiptar në shekuj, veçantia e kombit tonë.

Prof, dr. Afërdita  Onuzi

Vlerat e këngës polifonike nuk qëndrojnë vetëm në harmoninë e jashtëzakonshme, gati qiellore të zërave të marrësit, të kthyesit dhe të atyre që mbajnë ison. Kënga polifonike shërben edhe si një burim i rëndësishëm për dokumentin e jetës shoqërore, ekonomike e historike të banorëve që e kanë praktikuar këtë këngë. Specifika e kësaj mënyre të kënduari lidhet edhe me formën e krijimit të saj. Kur mblidheshin burrat nën hijen e rrapit (që zakonisht ndodhej në qendër të fshatit), ose në tubime të tjera, apo nëpër oda dasmash, gëzimesh si dhe në festa motmoti, ishte e pamundur të mos ia merrnin këngës. Nganjëherë fillonin si bejte midis dy personash apo dy grupe njerëzish, ku secili përpiqej të demonstronte mençurinë e tij. Papritmas ia merrnin këngës, tashmë për të treguar edhe aftësitë si këngëtarë.

Në mënyrë edhe më të veçantë spikatnin këto aftësi në raste dasmash apo gëzimesh të tjera familjare, ku herë këndoheshin këngë dashurie apo humoristike, e sidomos ato të trimërisë. Varësisht nga subjekti dhe lloji i këngës, dridhej zëri e ndryshonte mimika e këngëtarëve, madje dhe mënyra e qëndrimit. Përveç mënyrës origjinale të të kënduarit dhe vlerave të tjera artistike që përmbajnë këto këngë (me vlerësimin e të cilave merren studiues më të përgatitur se unë), për ne studiuesit e trashëgimisë kulturore, por edhe për historianët, tekstet e këtyre këngëve përbëjnë një burim të rëndësishëm për të marrë informacione lidhur me mënyrën e jetesës së përditshme, veçanërisht për elementë të ndryshëm të kulturës materiale dhe asaj shpirtërore. Po ashtu, krejt natyrshëm, nëpërmjet vargjeve të njërës apo tjetrës këngë, mësojmë për zakone të ndryshme të jetës familjare, për ato të dasmës (mbi krye të saj, një qyrek u thye) e të lindjes, për mikpritjen tradicionale, për dollitë dhe rregullat e tjera, për ritualet e kryera në raste vdekjesh, për ngjarje e luftime të ndryshme, për jetën ekonomike dhe orientimin tregtar të krahinës. Veçanërisht konsiderohen me vlerë të veçantë informacionet lidhur me veshjet e përdorura në fshatrat dhe krahinat ku është kënduar kënga polifonike, për shkak se në këtë hapësirë veshjet popullore kanë dalë më herët nga përdorimi, krahasuar me zonat e tjera rurale të Shqipërisë.Kjo është arsyeja që ne etnografët i vlerësojmë këto informacione dhe i kushtojmë vëmendje të veçantë teksteve që sjellin këngët e ndryshme. Koha kur ne u njohëm me veshjet që ende vazhdonin të qarkullonin, na i sjell gratë të veshura me tumane. Por në tekste këngësh të krijuara më herët, ato paraqiten me këmisha të gjata, apo me fustane të qëndisur, në kokë mbajnë mandile të verdhë etj. Në • to, herë flitet për personazhe të veshur me kostume fshatare, e herë qytetare. Kështu, përmenden si pjesë veshjesh për gra linjat e gjata, të "rrahura" në tezgjah, futat e bardha, shamitë e verdha, bruçat, lëkurçet, etj...



Prof. Dr Ramazan Bogdani

S'ka këngë më të bukur se polifonia shqiptare

Kam kontribuar vazhdimisht me valle në festivalet folklorike kombëtare të Gjirokastrës. Por them se ata janë të vetmit në botë për folklorin. Nuk kanë të dytë. Unë në këta festivale kam qenë paraprakisht, sepse Ministria dhe Instituti më dërgonin për të parë repertoret koreografike të valleve folklorike para se të vinin t'i shikonin juri të ndryshme, dhe unë isha gjithmonë nëpër juri dhe kryetar jurie. Për këtë unë punoja paraprakisht. Kam arritur t'i kaloj të gjitha vallet shqiptare nëpërmjet këmbëve të mia. I kërceja vetë dhe jepja pastaj mendimin. Kam drejtuar dhe valle të kënduara labcce. S'ka këngë më të bukur se polifonia shqiptare. Ajo është kënga e zotit, është kënga magjike që dinë ta këndojnë vetëm shqiptarët. Ajo këngë çudit këdo spektator në çdo pjesë të globit. Thuamë kush e ka dëgjuar dhe nuk ka shtangur. Emrin e saj e ka vulosur populli, e ka vulosur koha. Ajo quhet Polifoni e jo ndryshe.



Prof.Dr. BARDHOSH GAÇE

POLIFONIA SHQIPTARE NUK ËSHTË ISO-POLIFONI   J

Një ndër debatet më të rëndësishëm të kësaj kohe për kulturën shqiptare është ai mbi polifoninë shqiptare. Ministria e Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, para disa vjetësh, në kuadrin e mbrojtjes e të trashëgimisë së folkut shqiptar, si edhe të vlerave që duhet të përfaqësonte kombi shqiptar në UNESKO, u bë pjesë e këtij projekti (por edhe të debatit). Këtë projekt e kishin nisur me UNESKO-n dy studiues të njohur, Agron Xhangolli e Afërdita Onuzi, por e plotësuan më vonë Beniamin Kruta e Spiro Shituni. Ata e studiuan polifoninë dhe vunë në pah shumë këngë nga zona të ndryshme të Labërisë, që dhe pse këndonin afërsisht njëlloj, kishin ndryshime nga fshati në fshat apo më tej. Por jo vetëm shqiptarët... Të interesuar për polifoninë kanë qenë dhe janë shumë të huaj që mbesin të mahnitur kur e dëgjojnë. Një ndër më të interesuarit ka qenë anglezi Aleksandër Thenton. Ishte ky studiues i cili, për t'ia bërë më të afërt polifoninë shqip- tare UNESKO-s dhe për ta vënë në mbrojtje të saj, bëri filmin dokumentar "Polifonia shqiptare", i cili mori çmimin e parë nga fondacioni "Tursian" në Gjermani më 1990. Më pas u krijua një grup studiuesish dhe u vunë në pah të gjitha stilet e polifonisë. Projektin e bëri Spiro Shituni, i cili i grumbulloi të gjitha stilet, e më vonë të gjitha këto u dërguan në UNESKO. Në vitet 1994- 1995, UNESKO kërkoi që të prezantohej kjo kulturë. Specialistët e saj vunë disa kushte për ta marrë në konsideratë: një festival apo një takim (ky u zvarrit ca sepse ndërkohë u organizua Festi*val i Gjirokastrës). Gjithsesi, duhet theksuar se që me simpoziumin e parë për polifoninë shqiptare, i cili u mbajt më 1988, u vunë themelet që polifonia jonë të studiohej, të rregjistrohej në terren, të arkivohej dhe të studiohej, duke përsosur kësisoj përpjekjet për ta shpallur vlerë të rrallë të trashëgimisë kulturore botërore.

- Çfarë kronikash janë gjetur, ruajtur dhe përcjellë në këtë drejtim?

Për këtë ka mjaft kronika që nga shekulli i dytë, i nëntë, i I pesëmbëdhjetë që flasin për ekzistencën e polifonisë në Epir, I Çamëri e Labëri (por ajo shtrihet deri në Toskëri). Nga studimet I e mëvonshme është parë se kjo këngë shtrihet edhe në vise të tjera fqinje, si variante të polifonisë që lëvrohet edhe në popuj të tjerë. Por më shumë këngën polifoniko e ruajnë viset shqiptare, pra edhe Kosova dhe trevat shqiptare të Maqedonisë. Studimet e sotme kanë treguar se kjo këngë ka shkuar deri në Korsikë, ku ka shqiptarë të emigruar me shekuj. Në Korsikë pohojnë se "nuk është e jona kjo muzikë", por e mbajnë si diçka të lashtë të ardhur nga Mesdheu. Dhe megjithëse aktualisht shumë pak banorë të Korsikës janë me origjinë shqiptare, e ruajnë polifoninë shqiptare si një gjë të rrallë, si një jehonë mali. Polifonia e tyre dhe e disa vendeve të tjera, ruan elementët e vajtimit, dhimbjes, tragjedisë. Shumë debate kanë bërë studiuesit për polifonirfë. Polifo- nia shqiptare e ka prej kohësh këtë emërtim, por Ministria e Kulturës, duke i vënë një bisht përpara: iso-polifonia, na u shfaq për herë të parë, pa e marrë vesh as studiuesit e as dijetarët, me një tabelë që u vendos gjatë një takimi në Vlorë, që u quajt "Takimi i iso-polifonisë". Kjo është bërë në vitin 2005. Ky emërtim nga Ministria e Kulturës e asaj kohe (Arta Dade ishte ministre) pati kundërshtime të mëdha. Iso është elementi i fundit i polifonisë, ajo çka populli e quan "mbajtës apo mbushës". Fillimisht janë marrësi, kthyesi, hedhësi dhe pastaj isoja. Shqipë- ria ka fatin më të madh që ka një pasuri me kaq vlerë si polifo- nia, e cila mund të konkurrojë në çdo vend të Europës. Unë kam qenë në Stamboll, Selanik, Athinë, Lion, Itali etj. me asamble'të ndryshëm, dhe si polifonia shqiptare nuk ka. Polifonia shqiptare është si një relikë e veçantë, me një natyrë e veçantë interpretimi.

- A ka tendenca për ta gjymtuar polifoninë?

Po. Përhapja e turbo-folkut po e shkatërron polifoninë; shartimet që bëhen me të, duke marrë tekstet e duke i bastarduar po shkatërrojnë strukturën e polifonisë. Tani mund të gjesh këngë me vetëm një iso dhe një marrës. Pra, po shkatërrohet vetë bota poetike e polifonisë shqiptare. Kjo ndodh se turbo-folku po i shfrytëzori në mënyrë tjetërsuese vargjet dhe strukturën e poli- fonisë. Është detyrë e Ministrisë, e studiuesve të tjerë dhe e shoqatave kulturore që të merren me ruajtjen e vlerave të saj të vyera. Unë e quaj një kontribut të veçantë që në Vlorë e në Bylis zhvillohen dy festivale të polifonisë, ku shoqatat mundohen, ndryshe nga shteti, ta ruajnë këtë traditë. Këto shoqata, sot, janë ato që e mbajnë këtë polifoni, e ruajnë dhe e zhvillojnë. Kurse shteti shqiptar, në veçanti Ministria e Kulturës, megjithëse mori meritat për këtë vlerë të çmuar nga UNESKO, që e shpalli vlerë kulturore për njerëzimin, nuk po e mbron si duhet...

----------


## shigjeta

*Ispolifonia me një database profesional
*
Tashmë, Isopolifonia ka një database profesional çka tregon hartën e plotë të shtrirjes së kësaj pasurie. Ky arkiv është konceptuar në një këndvështrim të gjerë të Isopolifonisë, duke përfshirë shumë fusha që lidhen me të duke filluar nga arkeologjia apo veglat tradicionale, grupet, vallet, legjislacionet, mjeshtrat si dhe shumë element të tjerë.

Në këtë arkiv brenda skedave përfshihen këngë video të aktiviteteve apo koncerteve dhe debutimeve të këngëtareve të ndryshëm të kësaj trashëgimie.

Prezantimi i database-s së Isopolifonisë u bë në Ministrinë e Kulturës së Shqipërisë ku ishte i pranishëm ministri i Kulturës së Shqipërisë, Aldo Bumçi dhe specialistë të ndryshëm. Projekti i katalogimit digjital të Isopolifonisë ka filluar që në janar 2008 me iniciativën e Prof. Vaso Tole.

Qëllimi kryesor është ruajtja, regjistrimi dhe katalogimi i Isopolifonisë e cila që prej vitit 2005 është bërë pjesë e Trashëgimisë Botërore dhe mbrohet nga UNESCO. 

_Bota Sot_

http://www.isopolifonia.com/

****

Eshte ide shume me vlere, por mendoj qe mund te kishin bere nje pune me te mire me faqen

----------


## Albo

Intervista/ Flet muzikologu Naxhi Kasoruho: Polifonia shqiptare tashmë qëndron krenare në gjerdanin e artë të vlerave shpirtërore

*Polifoninë ta ruajmë nga turbo-folku*

Albert Zholi

- Çfarë vendi zë polifonia shqiptare në trashëgiminë kulturore të vendit tonë?
Polifonia shqiptare tashmë jo vetëm qëndron krenare në panteonin e vlerave të trashëgimisë kulturore të kombit tonë, por ajo është bashkuar dhe qëndron me dinjitet në gjerdanin e artë të vlerave shpirtërore, botërore që mbrohet nga UNESCO. Festivali i Bylysit vjen si domosdoshmëri dhe referencë për ti krijuar këngës polifonike tërë hapësirën dhe dimensionin e saj për të qenë prezent para publikut artdashës, ndonëse zhvillohen shumë aktivitete koncertale në skena e podiume, televizione në përvjetorë lokalë a kombëtarë, në manifestime të ndryshme të folklorit tonë ku marrin pjesë edhe shumë këngëtarë popullorë si pjesë e aktivitetit të tyre kombëtar që duhet inkurajuar dhe përshëndetur unë do të theksoja se pjesëmarrja në festivalin e Bylysit është më shumë se e domosdoshme – ajo është vitale dhe e nderuar.
Për këtë arsye unë e mbështes dhe promovoj maksimalisht këtë festival si manifestim të këngës polifonike shqiptare, duke inkurajuar organizatorët dhe gjithë artistët popullorë që ngjiten në këtë podium në sofrën e këngës, për të shpalosur edhe njëherë perlat e polifonisë sonë të mrekullueshme, befasuese të papërsëritshme dhe unikale. Janë këto vlera që kjo këngë është befasia e magjishme që ajo mbart, është veçuar dhe e papërsëritshmja e saj që UNESCO e pranoi polifoninë shqiptare si pasuri e trashëgimisë botërore.
Përfshirja e polifonisë, kësaj perle të folkloristikës shqiptare në vlerat e rralla të kulturës botërore, na bën të ndjehemi krenarë dhe na obligon ta vlerësojmë atë si pasuri të madhe të kulturës sonë kombëtare dhe të përulemi me respekt ndaj artistit të madh popull për këtë mrekulli që e përcolli me dashuri deri në ditët tona. Do të përmend këtu me nderimin më të madh korifejtë e talentuar, interpretuesit virtuoze të këngës polifonike, që e ekspozuan atë me përsosmëri befasuese duke ruajtur të pastër e autentike çka e bën atë simbol të trevave të tyre si: Neço Muka, Demir Zyko, Xhevat Avdalli, Dhimitër Varfi, Gjoliku Jaupi, Irini Qiriako, Nazif Çela, Katerina Bejleri, Arjan Shehu, Emrioni Mërkuri, Paro Ziflaj, Tomorr Leli, si dhe poetët e mrekullueshëm: Lefter Çipa, Maliq Lila, Feti Brahimi, etj., për këtë pasuri me vlerë që trashëgojmë sot, përveç këtyre artistëve një kontribut me vlerë në promovimin e polifonisë si në përgatitjen e grupeve popullore po ashtu dhe në mendimin profesional shkencor do të përmendja nga më të hershmit si: Prof. Ramadan Sokoli, Benjamin Kruta, Spiro Shituni, Haxhi Dalipi, Naxhi Kasoruha, Bajram Lapi, Bardhosh Gaçe, Sokol Shuko, Fatmir Hysi dhe Kosta Loli.

Zoti Kasoruho çfarë është festivali Ndërkombëtar “Polifonia” në Bylysin e lashtë”?
Në amfiteatrin antik të Bylysit, në këtë tempull të Ilirisë mbi 2300 vjeçare si vlerë e qytetërimit të lashtë Ballkanik shoqata kulturore “Polifonia shqiptare” organizon edicionin e 5-t të festivalit ndërkombëtar të polifonisë si shprehje e vlerësimit të lartë për këtë perlë të kulturës sonë kombëtare.
Vendi i lashtë historik ku zhvillohej ky festival përfaqësimi i të gjithë trevave ku mbartet dhe trashëgohet kënga polifonike, pjesëmarrja e grupeve polifonike nga vende të ndryshme të Europës – kontrastet tonalo-modale-tematike e larmishme pasqyron një hapësirë kohore nga thellësia e shekujve deri në ditët tona – struktura e ndërtimit të grupeve – kostumet befasuese shumëngjyrëshe deri tek interpretimi brilant i koifejve virtyozë janë vlera pozitive dhe krijojnë hapësira të gjera dimensionale që kënga polifonike të shpaloset me tërë forcën e saj impresionuese si vlerë e identitetit tonë kombëtar.
- Ç’është turbofolku si rrymë e re muzikore dhe a e dëmton ajo këngën polifonike?
Personalisht më shqetëson tjetërsimi dhe deformimi i këngës polifonike që e paraqesin në variante të shoqëruar e instrumenta elektronik që nuk di ku e kanë gjetur emrin dhe që e quajnë “turbofolk”. Turbofolku ka shqetësuar edhe vet interpretuesit e këngës polifonike të cilët shprehen konsekuent dhe të vendosur në ruajtjen e autenticitetit dhe paprekshmërisë së këngës së tyre. Të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë që në vitet 1990 në mbarë vendin kudo ku të ndodheshe në kafene, në rrugë, në shtëpi do të dëgjoje me tone të larta në kupë të qiellit siç i thonë fjalës me autoparlantët dhe kasetofonët e makinave vetëm muzikë të huaj që nga mëngjesi deri në mes të natës duke e abandonuar e mohuar muzikën e këngën tonë shqiptare, fenomen ky që vazhdoj për shumë vite.
Për fat të mirë kjo epidemi do ta quaj unë kaloi pa lënë pasoja të rënda, vetëm se përreth një dekade këngën tonë e mbuloi pluhuri i harresës duke treguar një ksenofobi deri në imoralitet. Ndryshe nga ksenofobia ndaj këngëve të huaja “turbofolku” është një epidemi e rrezikshme që si “gripi spanjoll” mund të sjellë dëme të pallogaritshme apo edhe “viktima”. Ndërhyrja pa kritere e profesionizëm në këngën popullore për ta përpunuar atë dhe për të marrë motivin e saj shpeshherë edhe në perla të tilla që janë ekspozuar deri në festivalet e Gjirokastrës nga korifej virtuozë dhe që tash janë vlera në fondin e artë të kulturës sonë kombëtare, ka sjellë deformime dhe krijimtari mediokre. Këngë të tilla të “turbofolkut” që këndohen nga këngëtarë që në tre minuta vishen e zhvishen dhjetë herë, a thua se jemi në pasarelën e modës e jo në tempullin e këngës polifonike në stane e vreshta, në male e dete e mes deleve të shoqëruara me aktorë dhe parodi si ato të estradave të viteve ’50 janë shembuj negativë që me sa duket kanë motiv komercialitetin.
Në traditën tonë të këtyre 50 viteve të fundit kemi shembuj të shkëlqyer që korifeut e muzikës shqiptare si: Çesk Zadeja, Tish Daija, Feim Ibrahimi, Limoz Dizdari, Kujtim Laro, Aleksandër Peçi etj., dhe “princeshat” e “princërit” e këngës tonë: Tefta Tashko Koço, Marie Kraja, Luçie Miloti, Vaçe Zela, Mentor Xhemali, Gaqo Çako, Ibrahim Tukiçi etj., e kanë ngritur muzikën tonë nën panteonin e artit si vlerë e lartë e kulturës sonë kombëtare duke na bërë të ndjehemi krenarë, por dhe duke na përgjegjësuar të jemi të vëmendshëm për ta ruajtur këtë vlerë duke e trashëguar në breza të pastër e autentike. Parë në këtë këndvështrim mendoj se “turbofolku” është rrezik i tjetërsimit të polifonisë, në këtë moment më kujtohet thënia lapidar e çekut Julius Fuçik që paralajmëronte: “Njerëz jini vigjilentë”.
Ja në këtë masë alarmante unë do të shprehem se duhet të tregohemi të kujdesshme në përkrahjen dhe përhapjen e kësaj rryme që e dëmton dhe e deformon artin tonë popullor. Polifonia nuk ka nevojë për agronom amatorë dhe “krasitës” injorantë deformues të kësaj perle vezulluese të artit tonë popullor. Ajo kërkon “bahçevan” të pasionuar, të përkushtuar, të aftë, patriotë që përditë ta vadisin e prashisin me tërë pasionin e shpirtit artist, për ta ruajtur, pasuruar, evoluar e trashëguar në breza të pastër, autentike, qelibare, siç na e kanë lënë prindërit dhe nipërit e prindërve tanë. Ky është amaneti i tyre dhe ne duhet ta mbajmë.
-Zoti Kasoruho ç’mendim keni për emërtimin iso-polifonia dhe jo polifonia që përdoret shpesh në folkloristikën tonë?
Termi iso-polifoni i përcaktuar mbas vitit 2005 që iu përcoll edhe UNESCO-s për ta pranuar si vlerë të trashëgimisë shpirtërore botërore është kontestuar edhe nga një pjesë e specialistëve dhe vet artistëve popullorë çka për mendimin tim kërkon një diskutim të gjerë midis muzikologëve, institucioneve kulturore dhe sigurisht pjesëmarrjen e gjerë të këngëtarëve të polifonisë për ta justifikuar këtë përcaktim në shkencën e folkloristikës tonë, ndaj nuk mundet që në këtë intervistë të mund të përcaktohet kjo dukuri në shkencën e muzikologjisë tonë. Personalisht mendoj se jo sot por edhe pas 100 vjetësh kur të mblidhen për të kënduar këngëtarë popullorë do t’i drejtohen njëri-tjetrit: merrja një këngë polifonike dhe jo merrja një iso-polifoni.

----------


## [Perla]

1 Korrik 2012

Mbyll siparin Festivali Ndërkombëtar i Polifonisë, Bylisfonia


Është mbyllur në Bylisin antik Festivali Ndërkombëtar i Polifonisë, Bylisfonia . Në të treja netët e festivalit morën pjesë 16 grupe popullore nga treva te ndryshme të Shqipërisë si dhe nga vende të tjera të Ballkanit.

Në përfundim të këtij festivali juria e përbërë nga kryetari Ramazan Bogdani, anëtarë, Lefter Cipa, Naxhi Kasoruho e Bardhosh Gace, vendosi të vlerësoj në vendin e tretë grupet polifonike të Gramshit dhe Bashkimi i Tiranës , në vend të dytë, Zëri i bilbilit, Sarandë dhe grupi nga Janina, ndërsa në vendin e parë, juria cilësoi se e meritonin ansambli "Sfilengrad, Bullgari si dhe grupi polifonik Bashkimi i Fierit, tek i cili merrnin pjesë përfaqësues të komuniteteve të ndryshme, si came, myzeqare, mallakastriote etj, kjo për ti mëshuar idesë së harmonisë dhe bashkejetesës së këtyre komuniteteve në Fier , si një popullësi heterogjene.

Ndërkohë, surprizat në natën e fundit të festivalit nuk munguan. Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi nëpërmjet të dërguarës së Tij i ka akorduar urdhërin Naim Frashëri i Artë , Yzeir Llanajt, drejtorit ekzekutiv të festivalit, për kontribut në ruajtjen e traditës dhe folklorit.

Në këtë mbrëmje nuk munguan as cmime të tjera inkurajuese dhe certifikata mirënjohjeje për emra të vecantë kontribues në përcimin e traditës.
Merrte pjesë në këtë eveniment edhe ambasadori i Bullgarisë në vendin tonë, Dimitar Arnaudov, i cili e ka vlerësuar me notat maksimale një program të tillë kulturor, që, sipas ambasadorit mban të ndezur flakën e kulturës dhe traditës së popujve.

Pashë një festival që më entuziazmoi. E vlerësoj shumë punën e organizatorëve, të cilët dinë të sjellin këtu vlera të të gjitha vendeve. Vetëm kështu mbahet gjallë polifonia,- ka vijuar ndër të tjera ambasadori.
Nga ana e tij, kryebashkiaku i Fierit, Baftjar Zeqaj u shpreh se të gjitha institucionet duhet të japin kontributin e tyre, në mënyrë që ky aktivitet të bëhet gjithmonë e më i rëndësishëm dhe me një gjithëpërfshirje gjeografike.

Në këtë festival, krahas grupeve më të mira folklorike nga Shqipëria, morën pjesë edhe grupe folkorike nga Ballkani dhe Europa. Sipas organizatorëve, festivali kishte si qëllim nxitjen dhe promovimin e grupeve e këngëtarëve të talentuar, si dhe turizmin kulturor të trevës së Mallakastrës. Për tre net Bylisi antik u vesh me flamuj kombëtar dhe veshje popullore të zonave ku lëvrohet polifonia shqiptare. Festivali u organizua nga Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, Bashkia Fier, Bashkia Ballsh e Komuna Qendër, Shoqata Kulturore- Atdhetare Bylispolifoniaetj.

----------

